# Hull Clinic : Part 22



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home ladies   

Happy chatting


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Baggy first again. LOL!!!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

baggys 2nd for a change lol


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Poppet your just too quick!!! you beat me to it    you too Caz   

Mins, thats a fab pic of peanut, I love it   

    this is for everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

poppet bet you cant wait to start your maternity leave can you.

lol zarah makes a change for me usual to to get across to new home


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just marking girls so I dont lose you all    xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins hope super peanut is o.k and still doing well     

i am busy knitting my Sisters little girls a aran cardi, but it a bit of dilemma cos i have to keep checking the length of it against her because the size she should have would be too big but the smaller ones are too short so i have knit the smaller 24inch chest and make it longer for her, as she is tall for her age and a skinny, when she gets older she will be one of these people that as legs to her armpits.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

off topic but does anyone know how to set a picture i have taken as my profile picture im trying everything and cant seem to figure it out


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

you need m2m think it had somet to do with pixels when mins was trying to do one of her dogs. i have never been able to add a profile pic either hun.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

figured it out so if anyone else is wondering how to do it well here is how you do it

Open the picture with microsoft paint,
then goto file
save/as ...
and save the picture as a GIF format


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie i love that profile pic


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m good luck for your scan and mock et in the morning


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie, that profile pic is ace, he is sooooooooooo cute   

M2M, good luck for tomorrow, sorry I didn't realise it was tomorrow until I just read Caz post x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Just marking so i dont loose you either.

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello lovelies  I hope you're all having a good evening.  
*isobel* - I hope you and your little bean are doing well.  As for my driving test, my mind was totally on it and I honestly think I would've passed with a different examiner - bit frustrating really! Surprisingly I feel totally calm and not stressed at all at the moment, though I'm sure that'll change over the next week or two. 

*Mins* - Oh what a little poppet he is. So tiny and perfect.  Really pleased Super Peanut is a bit perkier - it must be lovely to see him improving. As for the driving test, I hope I pass second time, but I'll bear your statement in mind if not! 

*caz* - I thought I would pass too. Just bad luck I suppose! I wonder where your AF is.  I really hope you won't have to delay TX until September.

*charlie* - Your profile pic is the most gorgeous thing ever. What a lovely little boy you have.   

*Zarah* - My colleague at work is just about to take her third driving test - really hope she passes this time as I think she'll go crazy if she fails again! 

*Kerry* - BLIMEY, 52!  That's amazing! Are you feeling quite bloated? I really hope you can have EC very soon. 

*did* - I hope Paul is feeling better today and that his hand heals well, the poor thing! 

*Poppet* - You do have one of those in your tummy, but not for much longer! Can't believe you only have 8 weeks to go.  
Everyone else... 

As for me, I've got my baseline scan tomorrow to check to see whether I've down-regulated.  Really hope my lining is lovely and thin so I can start stimms soon.  I am also being sedated for the mock embryo transfer, after my last unsuccessful one. Bit worried about the sedation part but trying not to stress out about it too much. My appointment has been moved to 11am, instead of 8.45am, as apparently they've double-booked... so I'm going to be starving and thirsty by the time I'm finished as I'm not allowed to eat or drink after 7am.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

M2M - bet you'll love the sedation, its great stuff, just imagine a few too many lambrinis!!  Good luck and I hope everything goes ok   

Isobel - as if you could lose us    Hope the bleeding has subsided completely hun   

Did - Hope Paul's hand is feeling better, has he got the feeling back yet? I seem to have developed carpal tunnel syndrome so wake up with achy wrists and hands every morning.  Have you had anything like that?   

Mins - bet it was lovely to see Peanut without his oxygen mask on for a bit.  A lovely little face like that deserves to be seen   

Charlie - love the profile piccie   

Caz - what have you done with your AF hun? And yes I am most definitely looking forward to maternity leave - roll on next Friday!!! 

Kerry - 52 follies, you weren't kidding when you said you repsond well!! hope the stimming goes well   

Zarah - how are you doing hun?   

Big    to everyone I've missed.  

xxxx


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Good luck for tommorrow M2M


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks girls Riley loves the camera so easy to get some nice pics of him   

M2M  - good luck for your scan and ET 2morrow im sure you will be fine   

Poppet - 8 weeks not long now make the most of being pregnant because when they come it soon flys by.

Zarah - Hope your feeling better   

Isobel - Hope your feeling better and bumble bee is growing strong   

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good morning ladies hope you are all o.k this morning the sun has got his hat hip pip hooray,


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Morning ladies 

*Poppet* - I'll try to look forward to the sedation. 

*Manimoo* - Thank you.  How are you doing? Getting excited now?

*charlie* - Thank you very much.  Aw that pic of Riley just melts me every time I see it! 

*caz* - I think I must've missed the sun, or maybe it's out there and not here... looking very grey here today! 

Well it's only 9.30am and I'm already thirsty.  Had a cup of tea at 7am like the clinic said I could but I could really do with a lovely big glass of water! Oh well! Only got about 2 or 3 hours to go.  Really hoping for a lining of less than 4mm today.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Good luck for today M2M im sure you will be fine


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning All

Sorry (again) for being rubbish at keeping up with everyone. My only excuse is that i am still suffering with MS but hoping it will start to ease up soon.

Time for some personals

M2M - so sorry you failed your driving test, what a bummer. Even more frustrating that is sounds like your examiner was a bit of    - i think sometimes they just decide they're going to fail you and look for little things you do wrong. Good luck for your scan and mock ET today. I'm sure the scan will be fine and you can start on the stimms soon and the ET will be ok with the sedation - you won't know much about it!   

Isobel - poor you having another bleed, why do our bodies like to scare us so much. Really pleased to hear you got to see your little bumble bee again though and glad that the bleeding has stopped now. You take it easy, definitely the right thing to do not being at work   

Mins - super peanut is so gorgeous - what a beautiful tiny little man. Pleased to hear he's perked up a bit. Hope you and DH are coping ok it must be hard at the moment travelling to and from the hopsital all the time. Still sending you and peanut lots of      and plenty of tiny little   too.

Zarah - how are you hun? I think you're doing the right thing taking some time out from treatment. That way you will be fully prepared for when you start your next cycle. How's the sunburn doing? Did it go brown or has it just gone pink and flaky    Hope you're feeling ok   

Poppet - yay to maternity leave!! Are you finishing at 33 weeks then? Oooh i bet you can't wait! It will be lovely to have a few weeks to get everything sorted before the little one arrives. Sorry to hear about the carpel tunnel, i've heard about others getting that in pregnancy, sounds painful! Hope you're keeping well and coping ok with the bump and the heat   

Charlie - Riley is beautiful, i love your profile pic! They change so quickly don't they? Hope you're taking lots of piccies to remember these early days by. Its sounds like he is doing really well and gaining plenty of weight and it sounds like you're loving being a mummy    

Caz -       Af dance for you! Where is she The silly moo! Really hope she shows soon so you can get things moving with your next cycle. Did you do a pg test     

Did - i love your bump!! Its really neat considering there are 3 in there! How are you coping in the heat? Not long to go now - did you get a date for your c-section yet? Have you got everything organised for they're arrival? I bet you can't wait to meet them all now   

Kerry - 52 follies    wow! No wonder you have to have a general for EC! Gosh you must bet really uncomfortable with all those eggies in there. Good luck for the rest of the cycle. Keep us updated, it will fly by now!  

Manimoo - not long for you now hun! Great news that you managed to get your down reg appt changed - you'll be jabbing away before you know it!   

Hope i didn't miss anyone!

AFM - i'm slowly getting closer to 12 weeks! I am definitely starting to expand around my middle and very few of my clothes now fit me. I am seriously having to consider getting some maternity wear but is it wrong to be in maternity wear at 11 weeks?? I had to buy some new trousers for work last week because i was so uncomfortable but i just bought the next size up rather than maternity ones - not sure how long i can get away with that for though! Still suffering a bit with MS but i think it might be gradually getting a little better. I have to say i'm definitely looking forward to the 'blooming' stage of pg - i don't think i'm there yet! Its all good though, i still don't quite believe this is really happening to me.

Big   all round xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Vicky - My trousers started to get tight at your stage and I didnt have twinnies in there lol Mothercare have some great maternity wear I lived constantly in my Mothercare underbump skinny jeans lol they was really comfy only just stopped wearing them now im back in normal clothes. Think im doing well though was a size 8 before treatment only gone up one size to a 10. Ive lost it all on my belly just my hips broader i think and my thighs a bit bigger lol

Riley has really changed since he was born starting to be more alert and looks for you and even starting to smile   I have been taking a lot of photos since he was born think I have about 300 lol


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Afternoon ladies! 

*Vicky* - It's good to hear from you.  I hope the sprouts are behaving and that once you get to 12 weeks they stop giving you that horrible morning sickness! I bet you can't wait to get past the first trimester. Wow, what a milestone... it's going to be wonderful for you to feel able to tell everyone. I can't wait for that feeling.  If you feel like you need maternity clothes at this stage then I would say it's not a problem! You will start expanding soon so just wear what's comfy. After all, you do have two little sprouts in there, rather than just the one. 

*charlie* - It's amazing how much Riley has changed from your ticker pic to your profile pic and they can't have been taken that far apart. He doesn't look like a newborn baby anymore - his face is full of expression already. Gorgeous. 

Well I'm back from the clinic! 

My appointment went really well. Denise did my scan and mock ET (hadn't met her before but she's lovely!) and Dawn (who I've met a few times and is lovely too) did the sedation side of things. There was another nurse pottering around putting my legs in stirrups, but I didn't catch her name and can't remember what they're all called. 

I didn't really "feel" the sedation as such and didn't feel tired, woozy or drunk at all, though I did feel I was slurring my words a bit afterwards and I felt a bit slow. It wasn't really like I was expecting it to be as the mock ET did hurt (again) but I said so and they used a smaller speculum, which didn't hurt, or at least I don't remember it hurting. It was all over very quickly!

After the mock ET, Denise did my scan and told me afterwards that I have two "nice-looking" ovaries (her words!) which have quite a lot of follicles, and no cysts - hooray.  I have always had this niggling thought in the back of my mind that I might have PCO/S, so that's good news. She also told me that although they were planning on starting me on stimms on 2nd June, they have the opportunity to move it forward to today, so said I could start today if I wanted to... course I do!!!

So we had the injection demonstration (which went over my head). At one point I asked Denise why there was water in the syringe and she said "Just drink your tea!"  That told me! DP took it all in though and I'm sure we'll be fine. She's reduced my dosage even further than Mr McGuinness had recommended, as after seeing my follicles, she thinks I'll respond really well to the Merional. I'm back in for a scan after 5 days of stimms, so I'll be in on Monday morning (and don't have to take any time off work as it's a Bank Holiday, hooray).

I'm really, really pleased, very thankful to Hull Clinic that they do the mock ET at all so I could find out that it'd be too painful for me without sedation (lots of clinics don't seem to do one), and just relieved that everything's okay! The only thing that was slightly amiss was that my womb lining was 5mm. Denise said they prefer it to be 4mm or less, but she said she could see some blood which may come away soon  - not sure about that as AF went away a couple of days ago. Will it be a problem, do you think?


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

hi to you all just got back from my folly scan ive got  1 at 11mm 26 between 5 and 10 mm and 23 between 0 and 5 mm so all looking really good they have upped my puragon to 150iu to move things along cause it took 23 days last time to stim so really me and m2m wont be that far apart now with you moving forward and dont worry about the lining mine was 6.2 they know your overies are down regged and thats the important bit im back friday for a scan then we go to golden sands for the weekend but have to come back early monday morning for scan what time you there m2m you never know we might meet each other. CHARLIE hope your well and the photo of riley is great he is gorgous.YOGVIC i was in maternity clothes at 10 weeks with jake but then you can amagine the size of my overies with all my follicle i get i think if i remember right at my 12 wk scan they were 16 time the size they sould of been.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Kerry, that's reassuring to know about the lining thickness, and great news about your follies.   Well done your ovaries!   

My scan is at 10am on Monday morning. I'll be with DP so just look out for a less glammed up version of the people in my profile pic (I'll probably have glasses, no make-up and tied back hair - BTW I'm the blonde one!) and say "hello" if you spot us.   (That goes for any of you!) I don't know what anyone looks like!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ill prob just miss you M2M as Im there 9.15    xxx


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

m2m i will i tend to have my hair up to you will know us anyway my hubby is really thin always in trackies i think i know your face anyway are you from around the hull area im on sutton park


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

how do i put a photo on here for my profile pic


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

M2M Oh I always thought u would be the brown haired lady in the photo. Don't know why, maybe cause I have brown hair?! 

Glad ur mock transfer went to plan and your starting stimming it's really flying by isn't it.
Can I just ask doyou have a ultrasound scan at the mock transfer appointment? What exactly do they do?

Well I have only 5 sleeps til I start down regging and think I may have scared myself silly watching videos on you tube OMG how silly was I, why did I even look!!


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

mock et they will put your legs up in stirrups as they always do ha ha hate them things then use a speculam like having a smear and then they pass a very tiny tube into your cervix to measure the lenght to your wonb it does'nt hurt maybe a little uncomfortable just cos its new i guess and you dont know what to expect


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*isobel* - Aww we may just pass each other in the car park. 

*Kerry* - I'm from the Princes Avenue area of Hull so may not have seen you around. I'll look out for a skinny fella in trackie bottoms then  but would probably be too shy to go up to someone and ask "Are you Kerryflump?"  For your profile pic you just need to upload it by going to Profile -> Account Settings -> Forum Profile, then click "Upload an avatar". You may need to resize it but you can do this in MS Paint or any programs like that. If you have any trouble, let me know and I can resize your pic for you.

*Manimoo* - Nope that's my lovely DP.  That's funny as I never really thought about the fact that people wouldn't know which one I was!  You don't generally have an ultrasound scan at the mock ET appointment. You have your mock ET at the down-regulation appointment (which you have very soon!) but they had trouble with my mock ET so re-scheduled it for the same day as my post-down-regulation scan.  For the mock ET it's very similar to a smear test, except they pass a catheter through your cervix to check everything is okay for the real ET. I didn't feel that part at all - it's the speculum I have trouble with and always have, hence the need for sedation (but if you're fine with smears you'll be fine with this). It was all over very quickly. For the ultrasound scan, they just use a wand-like probe which is like a large tampon really, with loads of ultrasound gel on it. Not painful at all.

Oops, just went onto the next page and Kerry has described it perfectly and in better detail.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

M2M - really pleased to hear all went well with the mock ET this time. As you say its good that Hull do the mock ET, it means you'll be able to be much more relaxed on ET day (which i've heard is important to help keep the little embies where they should be after transfer) Brilliant that you can start stimms straight away too - it won't be long now until you're PUPO, so exciting!!

Kerryflump - sounds like you and M2M could be in the 2ww together! Lets hope the extra stimms get you some lovely ripe follies and you can have EC soon! I can't use the excuse that my ovaries are still big as to why i need maternity clothes. When i had my scan at 6 weeks she said they were back to normal size by then. I must just have 2 big sprouts in there   

Charlie - thanks for the reassurance re the maternity wear. I had a look in Mothercare last week and they did have some lovely things. Quite a few nice things i could wear for work too. My problem is i'm very tall (6ft!) so finding maternity trousers that are long enough could be tricky but i noticed Mothercare do a longer length so fingers crossed they will fit - otherwise its cropped trousers for me for the next 6/7 months!


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks guys for clearing that up for me, I think Ive been Reading too much Internet crap one site even said that they fill your uterus up with saline solution to check how big it is. I didn't think this could possibly be true, well one of u guys would have mentioned it wouldn't u. Think I should stop looking for more infomation as it's just getting me confused.

Well I have to go and walk the puppy now, he's got his little legs crossed bless him.

TTFN xx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi everyone   

Sorry i've not been on for a while. Doggy is very, very poorly    He had his op last Tuesday and it's just been one thing after another. We thought we'd turned a corner on Mon but it's all gone backwards. We've been having to give him 24/7 care since last Tues and sleeping on the sofa (occasionally) since. 

I'd do anything to make him better but poor guy is really having a rough time of it. I know long term we did the right thing having the op, but can't help thinking we've done this to him. 

Sorry no personal's. I'm so far behind now i don't think I can catch up. 

On the upside i've hardly thought about TTC and babies. 

Big    to everyone. Extra    to all the ladies on tx. Hope all the bumps and babies are growing strong xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

M2M, I'm glad everything went well today & good luck with the stimms

Kerry, I'm glad everything went well for you too

I'm just popping on really not feeling up to doing personals I can't seem to keep up with everything thats going on, sorry x
I'm having a really tough time with DD just crappy teenage stuff I suppose, but I'm feeling like a crap Mum at the moment & feeling very low


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Awww Zarah-    If you want to have a moan just pm me about it hun, I know my teenage daughter is a couple of yrs younger but Im sure they still have lots in common at being cocky little mares    xxxxx

Vicky- hope your feeling better now hun. See you were worried that your morning sickness had stopped the other week and now it seems to be back    Im still pretty much not feeling anything, (.)(.) still not sore, only thing Ive had is a couple of days were Ive felt a bit off and if I cough It makes me want to gag but thats it!! My sil whos pregnant is tall too and always looks immaculate (at home and work) Ill ask her where she gets her maternity stuff from for you   

Love and    to all xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

willy so sorry to hear your dog has been really poorly, hope you dont mind me asking but what was the op for.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah - sorry you're having a rough time with DD at the moment. I'm sure you're not a crap mum it will just be teenagers being teenagers! Sending you a big   , hope you're feeling better soon.

Isobel - would be great if you could get some tips on where to get tall maternity clothes. Oh how i long to look 'immaculate' - at the moment i think i look dog rough 90% of the time! I have the same problem with coughing and gagging. As soon as i brush my teeth in the morning it makes me cough and then when i cough i start gagging - lovely!

Winki - hope little boo is feeling better soon   

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

M2M - Glad your mock ET went well and that you will be starting stimming soon bet your excited..   

Kerry - I have lived on Sutton Park for the last 6 years and just moved near Bransholme Centre in March.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Will be back later on for a less "me" post but just looking for a bit of advice... I posted this on May/June cycle buddies too as a lot of them are stimming at the moment, but as you ladies will probably have used Merional then you might know more, not sure...

Well I did my first Merional injection last night and feel like I made a bit of a mess of it! I'm on 2 amps of powder to 1 amp of water, and I got quite a few droplets of mixture gathering around the base of the drawing up needle (seemed to leak out, so maybe all the drawing up / letting out loosened it a bit) which I probably lost in the end. I also couldn't quite get every drop of mixture from the second bottle and couldn't get all of the air bubbles out either.   

With the Buserelin I usually draw up 0.7ml into the syringe then just depress the plunger to put 0.2ml back into the bottle, so that action usually eliminates any air bubbles, but with the Merional I'm having to draw up everything, and that seems to result in a bit of air, too. Even if I get all the air up to the top of the syringe, I can't release it without losing some of the mixture.   

I needed to inject my leg three times to get it all in as I had to keep taking it out to tap it and get rid of air bubbles. I'm worried now that  I didn't get much of the mixture at all as I kept losing drops of it. I also got shooting pains down my leg when the mixture was being injected in - is that normal?   It felt like pins and needles type pain, all the way down the leg I was injecting, but a bit sharper than pins and needles. I'm worried that was caused by the air bubbles.

Does anyone have any tips for a more successful mixing and administration of my stimms tonight?   Feeling like a bit of a failure now!


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

M2M - I don't think there are any of us on here who haven't messed up our stimming injection during our cycles, so believe me you're not alone. Oh and well done on your mock ET and getting started even earlier. YAY!

The stimms injection does hurt a little bit more as you're injecting into muscle and that can cause a little more pain, but its completely normal, and I can totally understand the feeling you described.
I also struggled to get the air out of the syringe sometimes.  Best thing to do is to do everything very slowly, always draw the syringe back as far as it will go (I used to use a 2ml syringe for the stimming) and then flick all the bubbles back to the top, then push the plunger up and that will also expel any further air that's left.

I'm sure the other girls will have advice too as we all have our own ways   
xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

poppey i was going to say the same but i used the thin syringes and the lliquid should just fill that smaller syringe but i also used to give it a flick before mixing with the powder hun just to make sure there were no air bubble once i mixed first lot and drew back that in syringe then give another flick and the same with the second mixture that should help i found that it was harder to inject the leg because you are having to twist your self to one side i round it easier to sit with both legs on the bed to do them that made things easier, and i also did the same with the d/r injetions to. you might find it easier to push the plunger slowly when injecting if you can manage not to inject your leg three times and it may sting a bit.

mins hope you dh and super peanut are all doing well, hun sending you all lots of


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

M2M firstly make sure your needle is on tight then draw back on the plunger to fill syringe with air then depress the plunger to get all the air out of the syringe do this a few times to loosen it all up.

To draw all the liquid out of the vials without getting air in the syringe tip the vial upside down then piece the bung with your needle make sure the tip of the needle stays in the liquid at all times otherwise you will draw air into the syringe. As your drawing the liquid up gradually move the needle out of the vial til all liquid is gone. You will always be left wiTh a tiny little bit of liquid in the vial.

To get any air out withdraw the plunger a little bit so that there is a lot of air at the needle end of the syringe then a little bit of flicking and all the air will be at the top. Then carefully and slowly depress the plunger to expell the air.
Change your needle and jab away.

It gets easier with practise I promise. When I was first training I was all fingers and thumbs, I found it all so awkward now I don't even have to think about it.

If your concerned your not getting all the drugs then have a practise with a syringe and water, it might make you feel more confident your doing it right. Anyway the nurses at the clinic know that your not a expert and I'm sure some allowence is made for the odd bit of spillage here and there xx


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't mean inject the water, just practise drawing it all up and flicking the air out.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Im bleeding again    Felt a big gush and knew immediately what it was    Just waiting to hear from the clinic about what to do   
xxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Good afternoon all  
*
Isobel* - Oh you poor thing.  I'm so sorry you're going through this, but just remember you had a heavy bleed the other day too and your little bumble bee was still fluttering away. I know that doesn't make it any less worrying, though. Are they going to have you back in for another scan soon? Sending you loads of    that bumble bee is just trying to scare you and is still fluttering around, happy as can be. 

*Manimoo* - That is a brilliant help, thank you.  Those are some really handy tips! I'll have to sit at the computer tonight reading your list of tips while I mix up the powder and get everything ready. Why they have to make it so complicated is beyond me.  The tip about trying it with plain water first is a good one. Don't worry, I won't inject the water.  You're right, there is a lot of rubbish on the internet - don't worry, they won't be filling up your uterus with saline solution  !!!

*caz* - Thank you too.  It's a brilliant help to know how other people have managed it, particularly those using Merional.  I do press the plunger in very slowly and I was wondering if I was doing it too slowly! 

*Poppet* - Thank you too!  This is all really useful advice. I'm using the thick syringes for the stimms and the thin ones for down-regulating - that's just what Denise and Dawn recommended - don't know if it makes a difference though.  Bloomin' air bubbles!

*charlie* - Yep very excited... it's all moving now!  Bet it feels weird to think you were doing all of this almost a year ago and now you have a bouncing baby boy!

*Vicky* - Ooh you're sooo close to 12 weeks now! It's so exciting!    Yes, it is really good that Hull do the mock ET as I'm one of the ones who really benefited from it. Just keep thinking what if I'd got to ET day and they couldn't do it! 

*Zarah* - So sorry to hear things are tough at the moment with your daughter.  Teenagers eh! I was a nightmare with my mum at that age and believe me when I say you are NOT in any way a bad mum, I promise you that.  I was a horribly unreasonable teenager and didn't treat my mum with much respect at all, but I knew at the time and certainly know now that none of it was her fault! I hope things improve soon.

*willywinki* - I'm so sorry to hear your dog is so poorly.  What is it he had his op for? One thing I find really hard about having sick animals is that you can't really communicate with them. I remember when my rabbit had an abscess which I had to clean, and which hurt him when I did, I just wanted to be able to tell him I was doing it for his own good and trying to make him better. It's heartbreaking not being able to do that, or to ask how they're feeling.  I really hope he improves soon and is back to his usual self.    
*Mins* -  Loads of love to you and Super Peanut.   

*Did* - Hope those pumpkins of yours are behaving and that DH's hand is feeling a bit better! 

*Kerry* - I'm sure we'll bump into each other next week some time! Do you know how much longer you'll be stimming? It'll be a race to EC for us two at this rate.  Imagine if our little embies are next to each other in the incubators in a couple of weeks' time!
Everyone else... 

Well I'm hoping my second stimms jab will be more successful tonight.  What sort of dosage of Merional have you ladies been on? I'm on 2 amps of powder to 1 amp of water for 3 days, then just 1 amp of powder to 1 amp of water for 2 days, then my scan is on Monday morning. I hope it's enough to grow my follicles!  I did feel very comfortable and happy with the care at the clinic yesterday. You don't feel like "just a number" like some people have said of the other, bigger clinics, and the care feels very tailored and personal. I like that.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Have snuck on at work, so it will a quick one....

Isobel ~ I'm sending lots of      and    that bumble is still buzzing around inside. Hopefully you can have a scan to reassure you very quickly (lovin the name BTW)

Mins ~ Hope super peanut is going from strength to strength and you and DH are doing OK   

Boo had his anal glands removed    They were infected and he couldn't empty them (sorry TMI). Vet said if we didn't remove them, he was likely to have recurrent porblems his whole life. Turns out we did the right thing as they were oversized and very badly infected    Since then, his stiches have come undone (lurcher with very thin skin), he's had a skin infection, dire-rear, adverse reactions to drugs.....endless. Today is first day back at work without someone looking after him. I know peeps get gushy about their pets, but we got Boo as a distraction for me from all the crappy family stuff going on, and he's been the best medicine. M2M, you're exactly right about them not understanding, if only he knew me cleaning his bum, giving him nasty tasting tablets, not feeding him much and wearing a ridiculous collar was for his own good, he might not be sooooo sad   

Hi to everyone else, will try and do more personals later


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

whohoo, just saw my ticker...only 29 days till lap, I hadn't noticed it was that close


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, *williwinki *that sounds awful and very sore.  Poor Boo! It sounds like you did the very best for him by going ahead with the op and    he is now on the road to recovery. How did things work out with your pet insurance, by the way?

Wow is it really only 29 days to go? Time really does fly by, doesn't it?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Well we have just been in for a scan and to be honest it wasnt very good news    Bumble is still there how Ill never know but is measuring 9 days too small which those girls who have got pregnant will know isnt good    and also he/she is surrounded by pockets of blood which can just flush them away at any minute. My bleeding got far worse after posting and I stood up to go to the loo and blood clots the size of my hand starting poring out of me (6 in total) it was horrendous blood everywhere


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh Isobel you poor thing, this must be such a worrying time for you. I      that little bumblebee hangs on. All you can do is rest honey and i really hope things start to ease up soon.

Thinking of you


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just feel so hopeless. I bet they thought I was crazy this afternoon as I didnt even wait for the call back I just turned up on the verge of tears    Back on Monday now xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh isobel i really hope bumble bee hangs on in there for you     

willy how did you discover that it was his anal glands, did he chase his back end round in circles and end up with it all wet from chewing at it, i just wonder cos our male does this and we were told he had an infection about 4yrs ago and he had antibiotics.

vicky hope you are o.k just realised how close you are to 12 weeks.   

m2m my second stimms was much better then the first.    

mins as always to you dh and super peanut


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel      xxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww Isobel im really sorry for what your going through. Hope bumble bee hangs on in there


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Isobel     hang on in there little bumble bee


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Isobel* - Oh honey, you poor thing. I can't believe you're going through this worry after everything you've been through so far.  I'm so sorry. Please hang in there baby bumble bee as you have done so well already... you are so wanted by your Mummy and Daddy.  Isobel, when are they wanting you to go back for another scan? Hopefully they will keep a close eye on you so you can keep checking on your little bee. We're all thinking of you and sending the    in your direction.
I hope the rest of you are okay today.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

hope your ok today isobel.

hi to all the other ladies hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the long weekend!!

xx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Did, did you get a date for your c-section yet?


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

nope  the babies are slowing down still in growth so the consultant wants me to be re-scanned next week, hes not majorly concerned enough to bring them this week but i have a feeling if nothing much has changed by next week he could bring them earlier then expected, i presume though if everything is ok it will be 14th June.
im gutted i really wanted my date, everything is getting so hard now and very uncomftable, i still refuse to moan though   

hope you and the sprouts are well vicky xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

you are doing so well DID are you getting moved back into your house yet hun,   hows pauls hand hun


vicky   

isobel   

m2m hope the stmms was better last night hun   

mins to you all as usual     

to the rest of you a big   

well i rang the unit today to let them know still no af this month and spoke to karen    and she went to get me some advice and rang me back she had had spoken to denise and said i have to do another pg test and ring her tuesday with the result if it still no show by then and then they will arrange for me to go and pick up a precription for a pill that will bring on that bleed and then i can delay until july as i have 9 weeks and my day one will be af in july, karen said they might want me to take the pill to get my af's regulated again, aaarrrggghhh, the horrid   .


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

just popping in to see how things are with Isobel, I notice she hasn't been on which is not like her.. If your reading hun,  I    all is ok    xxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel - Hope everything is ok with you and bumble bee as i also noticed you have not been on for a while. 

Minnie - Hope you are well and little peanut is fighting strong 

Did - Not long now and you will be a mummy to 3 little ones I wonder what the sexes will be 

Poppet - Also not long for you now bet your really excited the last weeks drag though so keep busy with plenty to do when you get on maternity leave 

M2M - Hope your doing ok with your injections it gets easier the more ya do them.

Vicky - Close to 12 weeks cant believe how quick pregnancies fly by when there not your own lol

Caz and anyone I have missed hope your all well.

Riley has started smiling and laughing a little now here are some of the pics i took today he looks so cute 

http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/418/rileylaughing3.jpg
http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/3223/rileylaughing4.jpg
http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/2222/rileylaughing.jpg


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel i also hope you are o.k as i also noticed you have'nt been on for a while hun   

mins  hope peanut is o.k and still fighting hun      

charlie, riley has changed so much since last week hun,    

poppet and did not long now and you will both have your little ones to look after.   

m2m hope the jabbing is going better hun    

to any body i have'nt mentioned does'nt mean i are'nt thinking of you


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi girls- dont worry Im doing ok just feeling very down so think its best I stay quiet for a bit    

Love to all xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh hun a massive big    for you

also hope peanut is o.k as we have'nt heard from mins for a few days either,


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Good evening lovely ladies  
*isobel* - You know I'm thinking of you all the time.    Sending you lots and lots of love as always.  
*Mins* - I hope that super little Peanut boy of yours is growing big and strong.   

*charlie* - Those giggly photos of Riley are just gorgeous.  He really is changing all the time, isn't he?

*Vicky* - When is your next scan?

*Did* - Whichever date you get, your babies will be here within a month... how exciting is that? We're almost into June now! Wow! Are you back in your own house yet? I can't remember what you said.  Is all the work done?

*caz* - Have you done the test yet?  
*willywinki* - I hope that Boo is doing a bit better.    
Everyone I haven't mentioned, I'm thinking of you all too. 

As for me, I'm sitting here watching Eurovision and cringing a bit (especially at the UK entry  ) - not sure why I put myself through this on an annual basis! Had a lovely evening last night when an ex-colleague we hadn't seen in a while came round for pizza and a catch-up. We decided to tell him about the IVF as he's a close friend and we trust him. He was thrilled for us and so excited.  We kinda had to tell him as he was here from 6pm-midnight, and I had to do my injections with DP's assistance!

My mum has been up to visit today and we hid all of our IVF paraphernalia from her.  We really want a potential pregnancy to be a complete surprise for our families, as I think it would be too hard to explain things to them if things don't work out. It's different with friends. Had a really lovely day with my mum.

My stimms injection last night was a bit easier and we'll try the same method tonight. (Dreading it already, though!) DP mixed it up while I did my D/R injection, then she pinched my leg when I injected. For some reason I found that a bit easier, though it still hurt. My worry at the minute is that I'm not responding to the drugs as a lot of people I've spoken to have said they felt twinges in their ovaries a couple of days into stimming, and I've felt nothing.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

M2M-    hoping you see some lovely follies tomorrow morning (Im sure you will, you sound as though your going to respond really well)
I also put myself through the Eurovision experience    I cringed too, why do we always produce utter crap? Now I know most of its rubbish but we know what Europe wants to see so why dont we just follow suit and do the same as them    I wanted to slap that German girl by the end of the show    not that I take it serious at all   

Charlie- I loved the photos of Riley, its great when you get a response isnt it?  

Caz- hope your fine, have you done the test??   

Zarah- honey hope your feeling better my lovely   


Mins-      xxxx

Did and Poppet- lots of love to all 6 of you


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh yeah I almost forgot to say    I started bleeding again late last night and then passed a huge blood clot bigger than my hand this time    but at least it was only one!! Funnily enough Im not even fazed by it any more    This morning Im just marking a pad.
xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel   What time is your scan tommorrow? I will be thinking of you and bumble bee     

It is great when I make him smile and sometimes laugh he does it more each day its so cute


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Isobel you're so brave  . Thinking of you and bumble bee. Giz xx

Lots of love to all of you.

I'm being a tad cheeky really, but it's a case of needs must. I've got some stuff for sale if I've done it right and wondered if any of it was of interest to any of you.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237923.0

Giz


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

no not done the test yet going to wait until either tomorrow morning or tuesday morning unless af shows in the meantime, i have a rash on my arm on the inside of my elbow it flared up on monday and seemed to clear up and now its woese then everand very sore and red.

isobel good luck for your scan hun    

m2m good luck for your scan    

mins      hope all is well

vicky   

manimoo not long now   

kerry hope you are o.k have you had ec/et yet   

charlie and riley   

did and poppet love to the 6 of you   

anybody i have missed


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies   

My apologies for not posting for a while but dh and I have had a rough few days with wee Peanut who has been less than super, if it wasn't for the peroxide my hair would be grey!  The little man has been quite poorly but after having all sorts of drips attached to him, antibiotics, nil by mouth and a blood transfusion he is at last a little better and more like his tiny wriggly self.

Isobel -     

M2M - good luck tommorow sending you loads of    follicle ripening thoughts   

Charlie - love the snaps of Riley, he looks soooo grown up and little boyish already!   

Did - I hope the pumpkins have grown a bit when you see Mr M on Thursday, but not so much that you don't get your c-section date sorted    I'll see you on the 2nd floor very soon (although I've no doubt that you and the pumpkins will be in and out in no time at all   )

Poppet - yes dh is still treating me with kid gloves    Its nice to be looked after though

Willi - poor poor Boo    He will know deep down that you are doing your best to help him.  I find that when I have to have anything painful done to my pups buying them a whole roast chicken from the Coop cheers them up no end, you maybe can't get him a chicken every day but a treat and a cuddle will make him feel better   

Caz - thanks for asking after me and Super Peanut hun   

And loads and loads of    and    to all you other lovely ladies out there, I'm sorry I've not mentioned everyone but that doesn't mean I'm not thinking of you all   

 

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Minnie - Glad peanut is fighting strong cant believe hes over 2 weeks old time flys when there here   

Isobel - Hope your feeling ok   
Caz - Oooh il be keeping my fingers crossed for your pg test    

To all the other ladies


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie it's only because af has'nt arrived that denise has said to do a test and then ring them, if still no show on tuesday morning but i know deep down thats it a big fat negative as i did one about 10 days ago so know for a fact it was a few days late then hun,


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww Caz hopefully your AF will come soon then


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

heres hoping, dont fancy a trip to hull this week really as karen said they will give me a prescription for a tablet to bring on the bleed, but as i dont drive i have to get dad an theres heaps going on this week with kids been of tuesday i have an appointment and so as my sister both at the same time at the same place, wednesday dads at dentist thursday my mums promised kids we will take then to brid for the day so fingers crossed for sunny weather, friday i have to go into selby, so when i ring i will see if it might be possible to see if i can get whatever it is from gp like i did with the pill that they precrib to take from day 2.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Morning everyone 

*isobel* - The UK entry for Eurovision really was a load of rubbish... then again I didn't like the German one either! Will be thinking of you today and hoping for a miracle.   

*caz* - If there's no chance of you being pregnant then I hope you get your AF soon - it's such a pain when it's delayed. 

*Mins* - Sorry to hear little Peanut hasn't been so super, but I'm glad things are improving and his super status is returning.   

Hope the rest of you are okay and enjoying the long weekend. Wish the weather was a bit better though.  
Good luck to *isobel* and *Kerry* today as I think you're both at the clinic for scans.    Might see you there - we're in at 10.00am for the first follicle scan and I'm so incredibly nervous.

I keep having this feeling that I won't respond at all to the drugs and they'll cancel my cycle and send me packing.  Despite the negativity, I had a dream last night that I did a pregnancy test (which I have NEVER done before so it was a slightly odd-looking one  ) and got a  so maybe part of me still has some positivity!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel - Good luck for today I will be thinking of you   

M2M - Could be a good sign having that dream you never know   stay   . I remember the day of my egg transfer I was sick on the night for no reason at all im thinking that was a little sign of things to come   even though i didnt actually get morning sickness


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ladies....... Our bumble bee was there and was had grown tons and was measuring 8w ( I should be 8w3d)!!!!

Totally shocked    I got to the hospital pouring with blood everywhere, went though 3 pads in half an hr and when I got home I flooded through all my clothes   

Ive been told I will continue to bleed but Im to stay positive and to go back next Monday for another scan.

Phew.... I don't really believe it!!!!!!!!

  to you all


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel just you do as your told hun    

m2m hope the scan has gone well for you hun


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I am Caz, DH is at home today and my mums coming round this week to clean for me. Ive got my feet up now   

M2M-    all went well. although Im sure it did xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good girl have you got the kids to help as well this week or are they out and about with there mates


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i will be about a bit more in the mornings this week with kids been at home i wont be going across to my sisters so early.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

DD is at home but DS is at his nannas as i didnt want him around whilst I was having a rough time , not very nice for a teenage boy    xx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh *Isobel*, you don't know how happy I am to see your news!  I'm absolutely thrilled for you that your little baby bumble bee has grown so much and caught up a bit!  Have they given you a reason for the crazy amount of bleeding?!!! Really sorry you're having to go through that and I hope it slows down soon. Sending you so much    for the coming week.

As for me, my scan went well. My womb lining has thickened from 5mm to 13mm which Denise said was good, and my follies have grown a bit (but not too much). They were all measuring 0-5mm last week, and now they're all 5mm-10mm as far as I could tell from the complicated measurements.  Denise said they're aiming for about 8 follies but could be a few more, could be a few less, but 8 is ideal... this time I could see the screen while the sonographer was scanning me and it was quite interesting. 

Denise is keeping me on 1 amp of Merional to 1 amp of water, and I'm back on Wednesday afternoon for another progress scan. Feeling much better now.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Oooh Isobel im so happy for you that bumble bee is doing well and growing   

M2M glad the scan went well wont be long before there taking your eggs   

Cant believe its almost a year since i started my day 1 cycle of IVF time really flys when you look back, even though at the time it drags like hell


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks M2M and Charlie   

M2M- your womb lining is great mine always gets to 13 and as you can see I have a very thick lining    great for your embie to snuggle down in. Your follies are also doing fine so you should get some nice eggs- well done hun xxxx

Im just relaxing but I do have a bit of an ache but considering all the bleeding I have I guess thats normal, my cervix was closed so that was reassuring although I did wonder how it could be when Im passing huge clots   

xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh yeah sorry yeah the bleeding is still from the haematoma, must have been a bloody big one!!!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

your not kidding it must have been a bloody big one hun hope it heals soon and then hopefully the bleeding will stop for you hun


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks again caz and I hope your blooming AF shows soon so you know whats happening xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i spoke to karen on friday and i have another 9 weeks left of my 18 week time peroid as they get 18 weeks to start tx so i can go with my day 1 in july which might be first week so i will have to find out if i can go with day 1 later in july beginning of august as i dont want to be spoiling kids summer hols with scan appts and ec and et as its my niece's last holiday's before starting school and the kids know we are planning to take them out for days away.

bumble bee as done well to catch up so quick just saw was 9 days too small last week, come on bumble bee grow strong for mummy


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

hi to everyone sorry ive been quite ive been away for the weekend hope all is well and Isabel im so relieved for you. we had our scan today all is good and hopefully e.r on friday got another scan at 1.15 on wednesday to.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

excellent news kerry


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Fab news Kerry!   Were you and your DH going into the clinic at about 10.30am by any chance? We passed a couple on our way out and the man looked a bit like your DH, but we were in a rush to get to the car park before our parking ran out so I didn't stop and ask.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

Isobel - oh hunny i am so pleased everything looked good with the little bumble bee at your scan today. Its amazing isn't it that he's caught up so well from your last scan. I really hope the bleeding stops soon but at least all these scans are reassuring that bumble bee is still hanging on.   Do you have any pg symptoms now?

M2M - pleased to hear all went well with your scan today too. Sending you lots of      for your follies that they continue to grow big and strong. Good to hear you're coping ok with the jabs too   

Caz - still no AF? Gosh where has she gone. I really hope she turns up soon (or that you have a little miracle in there!)   

Mins - sorry to hear Peanut has been through a bit of an 'off' patch. Really pleased he is improving again though and getting back to his 'super' self. Hope you and DH are ok. Sending you lot of    and     

Kerry - good to hear you're nearly there for EC. Fingers crossed for Fri, hope it all goes well.  

Hi to everyone else. Sorry for not doing full personals but i am thinking about you all   

As for me, we have reached a    I am officially 12 weeks today!!    I can't believe it! The last 8 weeks have been hard with work and feeling ill and worrying if everything was ok but it has actually gone quite quickly considering. The past few days the MS seems to be easing a little and i can actually sit down and eat a meal so fingers crossed i'll be starting to 'bloom' soon! We've got our 12 week scan on Fri so really hoping we'll be able to 'go public' soon - although we've already told quite a few people after last weeks scan.

Hope everyone has enjoyed the bank holiday weekend. I've got an extra few days off work this week so i'm hoping to catch up with the housework i've been neglecting over the past few weeks (or maybe months   )


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

M2M IT MIGHT OF BEEN US WE PUT THE MONEY IN CARPARK AT 10.40 SO A FEW MINUTES LATER THEN YOU SAID SO MAYBE WHAT TIME YOU THERE ON WED.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ladies, Im really sorry to have to tell you all that I lost my little bumble bee at 5.45 tonight    I passed lots of clots and then my baby, I have it sat in a dish and I can see its tiny fingers and toes. Im in shock as you can imagine but I wanted to let you all know xxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh Isobel...   oh sweetheart, I just don't know what to say. There is nothing I can say. I'm so, so incredibly sorry... I really thought your little bee was going to hang on. Oh my word, you must be devastated, I don't even have the words. You are in my thoughts, always, oh honey, please look after yourself. Do you have someone with you?


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh isobel I'm so sorry. I've been so busy this weekend that I've just been catching up with everything that had been happening since Wednesday. I was so pleased to hear that your scan today had gone as planned that this was the last thing I expected to read.

Once again isobel i'm so very sorry, hugs to you and HB at this difficult time take some time to just be together and deal with this loss.

Well after such sad news I won't say too much else only it's my down regulation appt tomorrow and I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

my dh and dd are here, we are all in shock


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

hi minnie hows peanut doing today i really hope he is keeping strong.


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Isobel-So sad for you and upset at what you've had to go through- I don't really know what to say. I'm sending big, big hugs to you and yours    and lots and lots of love to bumble bee    sweet dreams little one.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ive now become strangely calm, I think its helped having it here to see. Its has such dinky little fingers I can't believe there was a heart beating in it only a few hrs ago


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh Isobel I am so sorry      I've just caught up on the thread and was so happy to read about your scan and then kept reading.  I'm devastated for you hun. I really don't have the words. Sending all my love to you and your family


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Isobel - I'm so sorry   . I was hoping and praying with all my heart that after everything you've been through it would all be ok. Take your time honey - we're all here if you need us.

xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

ohhhh isobel   

xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oohhh isobel just read your very sad news hun i alsp cant believe you there was a lovely heart beat a few hrs before sweetie take the time and look after yourself is dd with you today    , i not nice thing to ask what will you do with the feotus hun,


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh forgot to say still no af and a big fat


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Caz, thats the worse part Caz knowing we saw all ok so all that I can think is that the clots have brought it away with them    We are going to bury him/her in our garden which I think will be quite comforting.
Called the clinic and they are going to call me in a few days to see how I am.

Sorry your af is still playing up. Couldnt the clinic post the pills to you so you can start?? 
xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel bless make yourself a wee head stone hun so you know where it is and plant a bush or something, that would be quite nice, so you can have it there to look at, i was ringing the clinic from just after 8.30 did you ring at 8.30 too, i spoke to the lovely karen and she went to have a word with one of the nurse's came back and had spoken to dawn, i have to wait untill end of next week apparently they allow it to be 28 days late if no af then i will have to take (norethisterne) to bring on the bleed if between now and then af arrives karen wants me to let her know so we can work out when i am ringing in to get started with tx again as i only want one appt in august due to summer hols, but i now have to take the pill from day of this af to get it under control stupid thing where is it, come on af dances ladies, i am at gp surgery to see a new lady they have taken on called a Nurse practitioner she can prescribe medication ( so i will ask her if they prescribe these or if they can get them for me to save a trip to hull.
i get through eventually about 9am was trying for 30 mins, 

vicky 12 weeks already where did that go.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

sorry missed did nearly 33 weeks already, bet it feels longer to you,   

poppet are you on mat leave now hun,  

mins to the 3 of you hun hope all is well with peanut


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww Isobel im so sorry   I am thinking of you at this time


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Vicky - Ooh 12 weeks now and a scan on friday. Riley was so bouncy on his 12 week scan


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz- Yeah I was ringing at 8.30, now I know why it was engaged for ages   . You will be able to get the Norethisterne from your docs as Ive had it alot in the past to delay my af when going on holiday etc infact Ive got a few left but I think they will be out of date or I would have sent them   

My husband has just buried the little one in the garden, we wrapped them up in some white muslin and put them in a lovely spot. I am going to have a look next week for something to mark the spot as I dont feel up to facing the real world yet.

xxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Isobel-I'm so sorry hun.   

Sarah x


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Just thought I'd let you all know that everything went ok this morning. Dawn did my mock transfer and  Was very kind and gentle but struggled to pass the catheter. She had to get out a smaller one and then still took ages but managed to pass it eventually but think she must have poked a nerve cause I got an electric shock type feeling across my tummy, very strange!!!

Also I'm a bit disapointed, its self inflicted disapointment though cause I don't start down regging til Thursday, I just assumed it would be today cause my appointment was today . Anyway, i have to confess I have had a little practise run while the house was empty and i've injected myself not with anything just stabbed myself so that I'll look all brave when I do it for real cause the first one is gonna be done at work as I'm on a night shift.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats why it was engaged for ages then when i rang and took 30 mins to get through,
i have got them pills need picking up the nurse practitioner said they are to stop the bleed so i are'nt too sure they are goner make it start, but hopefully by the time i need them it will have arrived by its self,

mani glad your appt went well, last tx my appt was on the wednesday which they dont normally do d/reg on weds but it was new yr and i started that night dawn asked me then if i wanted to do the first one there and then do the rest at night but i said i would wait.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah Caz well it was me on the phone at about 8.45 as thats when I got through    The pills will work hun as you take them for so many days and then when you stop you start to bleed within 2 or 3 days, like I say Ive used them many times and never had any problems so hopefully you wont either. Infact if we get away on holiday next month Ill need to go to my gps for some more   

Mani- glad you got on ok even if you were disappointed about not jabbing tonight. I had my DR on a Thursday and started on the Saturday so your cycle must be the same as mine   

Havent had much bleeding all day but Ive just suddenly flooded right through everything   

Love to all xxx


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

finally got my profile pic up what a nightmare ive had and thank you m2m in the end i could'nt do it cos you have to make 30 posts befor you have that option. hope your all as well as you can be and Isobel im still sending you big hugs and some more for little peanut to. it sould be my e.r on friday getting a bit nervous now cos i know im going to be in pain all weekend because i have a general they dont take it easy i think they see how far an 8 inch ultra sound probe will go at the end of the day it is a man doing the op so i dont expect anything else lol.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good morning ladies hope all are well,

isobel how you feeling today hun     

mins hope you and yours are doing well


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Kerry- Good luck for Friday hun and I hope your not  in too much pain    Your little boy is lovely xxx

Caz- Ive just been to see my gp who has put me on sick for another 3 weeks, I held myself together quite well but then came home and sobbed my heart out    I think reality is finally hitting home and the pain is unbearable.
xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

aww isobel hun


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Oh Isobel, i cant believe whats happened, sending you all my love hunny       

S
xx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

No time for personals at the mo' as I'm about to have dinner and then I'm off to acupuncture, but just wanted to drop by and give a huge   to lovely Isobel.

Also to let you know my second follie scan went well this afternoon. 12 follies on left, 13 on right, biggest is just over 12mm and egg collection could be next week.   

Will be back on later or tomorrow. xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats is absolutely brilliant m2m sounds like you will have loads hun


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies, I'm sorry I've been AWOL. (internet probs)

Firstly.. Isobel    I have PM'd you hun x

I have been having a catch up.. so I will attempt some personals...

Mins, I'm sorry Peanut as had a tough time recently but I am so glad he is now back to been SUPER Peanut & 3wks old already!   

Charlie, loving the new pics of Riley, so very cute & smiley   

M2M, I'm glad both your follie scans have gone well. EC next week! you must be so excited, it's all happening for you now   

Caz, still no AF! bloody typical she never arrives when you want her to! I hope the pills will sort that out for you   

Kerry, Good luck for EC on Friday, I hope all goes well for you   

Vicky, 12wks already! WOW that as gone so quickly.. probably not for you though! Good luck for your scan on Friday, I'm looking forward to hearing all about it   

Manimoo, Good luck with your 1st D/R jab tomorrow   

Poppet, 7wks left until you meet your baby! how are you feeling? are you enjoying maternity leave?   

Did, how are you hun? bet your bursting!    do you have a date yet?   

I really hope I have covered you all, if I have missed anyone I am so sorry & this    is for you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel   

Zarah   

M2M - Ooh you having your EC soon wont be long before your on your 2 week wait   Good to know your follies are growing well.

Minnie - Hope you and your DH are well and peanut is still fighting strong.

Had Riley weighed today hes now 8lb 14oz. Family member had baby yesterday weighing 8lb 3oz almost as much as Riley lol


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah internet problems are a right pain modern tecnology eh, glad you have it sorted now.   

they have decided to leave af and see if it comes along on it's own between now and next friday, if i not i have to ring and then karen will find out what dose of tose pills i have to take, but the nurse practitioner at my gp's has said one 3 times a day, i dont like taking pills at the best of times decided best to go with day 1 in july though as i will only have one appt in august then, but got to go on the pill from day 2 oof bleed.

charlie, riley, is really growing now, is in in the bigger clothes yet hun   

mins hope you and dh are o.k and super peanut is getting stronger for you,     

well its been a nice day, hope it's the same tomorrow cos we are going out for the day while my dh and bil are at work me, mum, dad, sister and her kids are going to brid hope i dont get burn'nt if its like it was when my sister, bil and mum took the kids a couple of weeks ago, as my sister got it bad and as get a bad blister from it,


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

well i had my scan and e.c will be monday now, i have 1 at 29mm on my right then [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] and all others smaller and then on the left [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] so they are forgetting the biggest one and looking at all the others but still 56 in total 33 of them been on my left hand side so i reacon me and m2m will have retrival on monday at this rate


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hope all are well this morning ladies this is for all of you this morning   

well its sunny so thats a good sign bird here we come.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Caz, have a lovely day at Brid, don't forget your sun-cream!   

Kerry, your follies all sound like good sizes, I think you will get lots of good eggs there. It will be nice if you & M2M both have EC on the same day. It's lovely to have a cycle buddie. 

Isobel,      xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

I am so excited to be posting this!!!

Did is a Mummy!!!! She had her babies today and both she and the little ones are doing well.

She had      (which I think most of us guessed LOL!)

I don't know weights or anything but if I find out I'll let you all know.

  and well done Did, you've done a great job of cooking those pumpkins. 

Lots of love to everyone   

xxxx


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh wow a massive congratulations to you did and your DH. Hope the babys are all doing well can't wait to here more details. We need names and weights please!!!!

Well it's now less than 4 hours til I officially start jabbing i'm soooooo excited gonna set my mobile phone alarm for about 9.30 ish then will have plenty of home to get organised before I plan to do it at 10 pm wish me luck.

Hope everyone else is ok, I'm off to work now xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!!!!    Liz and Paul. 2 girls and a boy, oh Im loving that   

Lots of love to all 5 of them xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww Did had her babies thats great cant wait to find out how much they weighed bet shes over the moon. Hope you, your DH and babies are doing well.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow! That is such lovely news. I'm absolutely thrilled for the entire family of 5.    Congratulations Liz and Paul on your two new daughters and your new son... what lovely, lovely news.   

I'm really not feeling good so can't bring myself to post much more. Got really awful tummy cramps and I'm so scared it's OHSS.     Really hope it isn't. If anyone has any tips for counteracting it (other than drinking loads of water) please let me know.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

M2M - try not to worry too much, it may just be from your ovaries expanding.  I'd advise against putting a hot water bottle on your tummy if you're worried about OHSS as the heat helps the follies to grow even more.  Take some painkillers, drink lots of water and rest.  If I come across any other ideas I'll let you know    xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies

I can't believe Did has had her pumpkins!!!!  I was in the coffee shop at the hospital this morning and she went past with Paul, I don't think she had a bag with her or anything - maybe it was in the car    - not that that's important    Wow that was soooo quick!!!  Liz I'm soooo pleased for you, and I'm loving that you got two girls and a boy    I'll look out for you at the hospital, I'm sure I'll definately see you this time round    Take care and enjoy your puddings with custard on Rowan or Maple - you're going to need the energy   

M2M - don't worry hun I felt awful when I was stimming, really uncomfortable inthe tummy department and I was fine.  Hope you are feeling better soon and that you end up with loads of fabulous eggs   

Poppet - not long for you now!!!!  Thanks for letting us know the news and you take care of yourself   

Kerry - wow you are an egg making machine lady   

Isobel -   

I hope everyone else is doing really really well, again sorry for the limited personals but life is still nuts at the moment, and probably will be for several more months   

I'm still spending every day at the hospital, wee Peanut has had a couple of good days and is back up to full feeds and has put on 3oz so now weighs 2lb 1oz    He is sending you all    with his tiny little arms, and thanks you for keeping him in your thoughts and   

Take care everyone

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

first of all   to liz and paul on the safe arrival of the twins      well done we need names and weights please

mins good to hear wee peanut is doing well and is putting some weight on     

to the rest of you   

zarah had a good day took sun cream but guess what i did'nt put any on and i got my arms and neck burnt i know silly lady.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Poppet, thanks for the info about Did. You will be next      

CONGRATULATIONS Did & DH... wow 2 girls & a boy, thats just lovely.. Well done Did you're a star   

Mins, good news that Peanut is putting on weight.. well done little man   

M2M, try not too worry to much the cramps are probably normal   

Caz, thats you & me that are silly ladies! I burnt a couple of weeks ago due to no sun-cream! 

Isobel, you are in my thoughts hun


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Zarah - Feels strange how Mins and Liz have got their babies and mine still seems ages away, not that I'm complaining as I'd much rather he/she came out at full term    Its my last day at work tomorrow and I'm strangely feeling sad as I know I'll miss the company during the day.  Reckon I'll be pestering them all with emails   

Mins - that's fantastic he's put on 3oz.  Its all a step in the right direction!  I'm sure you'll get to see Liz this time too.  Not sure if her LO's are in SCBU or not, I'm presuming they maybe would be for a bit unless they are really good weights.  You might get the first sneak peek


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Zarah   

Isobel   

Mins - Its great peanut is doing so well and staying strong   

Caz   

M2M - I was the same and i was panicking i was getting OHSS during my IVF cycle but i was ok just over worrying about something going wrong and it would have to be abandoned. Im sure you will be fine   

Poppet - Not long now and you will find out the sex of your little one   Are you excited?


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Charlie - One minute I'm excited and the next I'm thinking I'm not ready    Looking forward to finding out the sex though so that everyone can stop guessing!!!  Came home from work today with two balloons - one says "Its a girl" and the other says "Its a boy".  Bless them they bought us a baby monitor and a baby swing as leaving presents.  I have fantastic work friends.

I think once I've got the nursery furniture delivered I'll feel a lot happier    Oh and my niece only weighed a couple of oz less than Riley does now when she was born so he must have been very petite! Like his Mum!

Looking forward to being able to come on here more during the day so I can keep up with all the tx that's going on.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i think you could be having a girl poppet, but i might be wrong.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Im still thinking a girl for Poppet too that will make it nice and even then on the thread with 3 boys and 3 girls otherwise Vicky will have to be the one to even it up on the girly front   

Oooh all that girly shopping for Liz    It really is lovely buying for girls, so much more choice and Im sure Zarah will back me up that despite teenage strops girls are lovely for a mummy to have   

I have started my diet- Ooooh why oh why do I put on weight simply by glancing at it?   

Bleeding has got really heavy again, yesterday morning I had loads of pain and then passed yet more bloody huge clots and then it was just normal bleeding all day, but Ive been up all night now flooding through pads   

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh isobel hun   , 

yes i agree with you isobel despite the fact i dont have my own, it is so much nicer buying for girls a lot more choice and so much nicer clothes for girls from been babys, i love to buy for our 3 niece's, rather than the boys, there is also alot more knitting patterns geared towards girls than boys too.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I agree there is much more for girls than boys.

Isobel hope your bleeding stops soon   

Poppet -  I was just the same and when you get closer to your due date you dont know what to feel I just felt that he was gonna be in there forever and wouldnt come out lol couldnt ever imagine him out. Riley still looks quite petite got little legs like his mummy everything to long for him


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Just a quickie to say massive   to Did and her DH on their little bundles, such lovely news and two girls and a boy - perfect! Can't wait to hear all about the birth and the little pumpkins!

I'm just about to head off for my scan at 10 o'clock, i'm a bit nervous but fingers crossed all will be well. I'll be back on later to say a proper hello to everyone else.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

my niece is tall and the age to fit her is usually too short in the leg etc but then go for next size up and it's too big on the waist for her and have to put tucks in it and sometimes you have to give her a slight turn up too, so maybe you could do that with riley, shorts might not be too bad though, 

did anybody hear about that last week that had her baby on the sand down south somewhere she was on holiday and the baby got very bably sun burnt i think i read he had 40% burns from the sun, it was the police that spotted her he was'nt covered with a canopy or anything, how silly are some people, that poor baby.

i can remember once when my cousin was a baby he was about as old as riley and i had been at the dentist this is 18 years ago and he was in his car seat and the metal bit was so hot this particular day that he got burnt by it, he did'nt have scream.

good luck for scan vicky but everything will be fine i'm sure.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Poppet, you do have terrific work friends those gifts are amazing!    I'm thinking girl for you too. I think it's because of your pink ticker   

Vicky, good luck for your scan, look forward to hearing all about it   

Isobel, I do agree girls are lovely for a Mum to have, teenage strops, fake tan all over my towels, make up all over the bedding, tripping over knickers left on the floor, hunting high & low for my eyebrow twizzers, hairdryer, mascara after shes borrow them! Oh I wouldn't swop it for the world     

Hello everyone else.... enjoy the sunshine, its beautiful today


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i am going shopping today ladies will have a quick look this evening as dh laptop has thrown a wiki and cd drive is now not working got a new one coming from ebay should be here tomorrow.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Good morning ladies 

*Did* - I hope the family of *FIVE* (!!!) is doing really well today.  Can't wait to hear more about your new son and daughters aka the pumpkins... wow! Such exciting news.   

*Caz* - Hope you have fun shopping today. Are you looking for anything in particular or just browsing?  I heard about that poor little baby who got awful sunburn. I often see babies in the street/park/beach with no bonnets on and no canopies on their pushchairs and wonder if their parents have bothered with sunscreen. 

*Zarah* - It is lovely out there today, isn't it?  I love your description of what it's like having a daughter! I grew up in an all-female household so I'm very familiar with some of these things you describe. I hope that one day I have my own daughter to nick my make-up and tweezers. 

*Vicky* - Good luck for your scan today, oooooh! Let us know how it goes. How exciting.  I'm sure everything will be fine and those little sprouts will look like proper babies by now!

*Isobel* - So sorry to hear that your bleeding is heavy again. That's the last thing you need.  I was really hoping it would stop after what happened the other day. Is there anything they can do, and do you need another scan? I'm guessing you won't need an ERPC as the blood is coming away by itself or will you? I hope you don't have to go through that.  So if the bleeding means you won't have to have any intervention then I guess it's good to get it all out. Must be awful for you though and I hope it stops soon. Thinking of you all the time. I have been so sad for you these past few days. 

*Poppet* - That's so sweet about the gifts from your work friends.  I think you'll be having a girl too! I expect that when the time (hopefully) comes, I will miss work too, however much I moan about it now. I'll miss my colleagues more than the actual work though.  I hope today goes okay, with as few tears as possible! Thanks for the tips about avoiding OHSS and I will avoid the hot water bottle for now.

*Mins* - Brilliant news about that little Super Peanut of yours.  Well done little lad! He'll be a good weight before you know it. Can't believe he's over three weeks old already. Bless him, sending him some little tiny hugs from me too. 

*Manimoo* - Fab news that you've started your jabs! It came around really quickly! How did you find your first one?  You're doing yours at exactly the same time as me - I set my phone alarm for 9.30pm, get all the drugs out then and get my bits and bobs arranged (4 needles, 2 syringes, 1 vial snapper and 1 wipe... fun times!) then do my jabs at 10pm. I'm into such a routine now that it'll be weird when I have to stop!

*Kerry* - That's such fab news that your follies are all ready for egg collection now! Brilliant!  I don't think I'll be in for EC on Monday but Dawn said possibly Wednesday, otherwise Friday... so we won't be far apart. Getting excited now!

*Charlie* - Awww I'm so glad Riley is now the weight of a decent-sized newborn  bless him, is he into proper newborn clothes yet?
Everyone else I haven't mentioned... here's a big hug for you all! 

As for me, I am feeling a bit better today, and thank you for the tips re: avoiding OHSS. I had some painkillers last night and two glasses of milk, plenty of water, and just rested for the entire evening after I posted. The painkillers took away the cramps and I'm actually feeling okay today. I'm hoping that the pains were caused by something else e.g. trapped wind or something! Fingers crossed anyway. I really don't want OHSS.  
My next follicle scan is at 3pm today and I'm hoping to get a better idea of when EC will be.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

I'm back from the scan and pleased to say that everything was great. Out little sprouts are growing nicely and i'm measuring at 13wks so a few days ahead (which i'm figuring can't be bad news   ) Both little ones were wriggling around doing somersaults and all sorts, it was lovely   . We saw Mr Mcguinness yesterday too and he's advised me i'll need to finish work at 26 weeks   ! That was a bit of a shock, i was thinking more like 32/33 but i'm not complaining - i can't wait to finish! He also said the twins will definitley be delivered before 38 wks and more likely 36/37. He also told us about all the risks with identical twins which scared me to death but i'm trying not to think about that, just got to take each day/week as it comes but all looking good so far   

Time for some personals.....

M2M - try not to worry about OHSS. I think i'm right in saying that it only actually comes on properly once you've had the HcG shot so i think you should be ok at the moment. I had lots of follies and got lots of cramping and was also worried about OHSS. The clinic just advised plenty of water and they may do a blood test if they have any concerns. Good luck for your scan today - i'm sure they'll tell you if they think you are at risk with OHSS. Fingers crossed you get a date for EC too - exciting!

Manimoo - hope the first jab went well, good luck for the rest of your treatment.

Isobel - hope the bleeding eases soon. Sending you lots and lots of   

Mins - hope you, DH and super peanut are all coping ok. Great to hear that little one is putting on weight. Lots of    for you too xx

Zarah - hope you're enjoying the sunshine. Its beautiful today. LOL at your description of a teenage daughter - i remember it well!

Poppet - yay to maternity leave! How sweet of your colleagues with the pressies. Not long now for you, little one could arrive any time!!

Charlie - sounds like Riley is growing well. Hope you're enjoying nice walks in the sunshine with him.

Kerry - good luck for EC - is it today    ?

Caz - hope you're enjoying your shopping. I think i'm going to pop into town in a bit, need to get some clothes that fit for my hols!

and finally Did - massive congrats again hun. Hope all 3 pumpkins are doing well and you don't have to have too much time at the hospital. Can't wait to hear the names you've chosen!

I think thats everyone, sorry to anyone i've missed   

Enjoy the beautiful weather everyone!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

M2M  - Glad your cramps have settled down. Good luck for your follie scan today   Riley is just fitting into his newborn clothes now   

Vicky - Glad your little ones are growing well   . Mr Maguiness is a lovely doctor he arranged me induction didnt mess about when i had my blood pressure problems.

Caz - Enjoy your shopping in the lovely weather I need to get some shopping done need some new clothes dont have much  apart from comfort clothes i wore while pregnant 

Did - Hope pumpkins are well   

Zarah - Your post about having a teenage daughter made me giggle   

 to everyone else


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just a quick one as Im in pain and lap top abouts to die   

Vicky- I know there are extra worries when they are identical but my consultant told me to have my bag packed for hospital for by xmas day and they were born right at the end of March and I was as fit as a fiddle, he would make me laugh at my appointments telling the junior docs etc all the bad stuff I would be experiencing and I just kept correcting him saying "Actually Im fine, I have no constipation, no indigestion, piles"    Im sure you'll be fine you always sound so fit and healthy  with all your bike rides etc    What date do you go on holiday?? That'll be nice to have a bit of couple time before December!!

M2M-    

Will be back on later to reply to everyone properly xxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Isobel - thanks honey, thats very reassuring to know. I think Mr McGuinness was just preparing us with a worst case scenario. You're right i am generally quite fit and healthy so fingers crossed my body with cope fine looking after the 2 little sprouts. We go on hols next Fri, can't wait! I've just been to try and get some clothes for hols and i can't find anything suitable, at this rate i'll just have to be in my bikini and a sarong all week! Are you looking at booking a hol? Got anywhere in mind?


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi everyone, just a quick one cause I'm in the middle of night shifts and find it so difficult to keep up with everyone when I only get to log on once in the day, especially when you've all been as chatty as you have!

My first jab went well. As I had to do it at work one of my collegues insisted on watching! I wasn't too bothered, well really she wanted to do it for me but I said no cause I just feel it's one of those things that you have to do yourself and also if she had messed it up I would never of forgiven her!!!!
Anyway, I can't wait to do my next one tonight, I just feel that I am actually doing something towards trying to have a child rather than just all the waiting.

M2M I'm pleased ur feeling better today, I logged on at about 2.30 am to see you wasn't feeling well and was concerned that things were going wrong but glad to hear that normality has returned. Hope your scan went well today and you have your date for egg collection.

Vicky. I'm pleased that the sprouts and growing and that the scan showed that everything was ok, are you gonna find out the sexes?

CAZ. Where is your naughty AF? Do you need me to pop round and have words   ha! Ha! 

I'm not suprised we haven't heard from did cause she really is gonna have her hands full at the minute, but I'm still waiting patiently for names!

Mins. I bet your so excited, knowing you'll be next are you all set with names and the nursery ect?

Charlie. Little Riley has really grown hasn't he he looks like a proper little man doesn't he. I hope your loving being a mum, are you planning anymore? Do you have any frosties or will you need to start from scratch?

To anyone I've missed sorry but I'm still half asleep will re read all the new posts again later and try to take it all in.


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Isobel I'm so sorry how could I miss you out! I'm sorry to hear that the bleeding has continued but I hope that m2m is right in that you won't need any further prodding and poking at this difficult time. I hope that you and hb are starting to feel the tinyist bit stronger at this difficult time. 
Lots of hugs manimoo xx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Good afternoon ladies 

*Manimoo* - So pleased your first jab went well.  I know what you mean about looking forward to doing them. I felt like that for a week and then just got impatient.  But I know exactly the feeling you're describing, about it feeling like a positive step.

*Vicky* - That is such fab news about your gorgeous babies doing somersaults! I just can't wait to see something like that on a screen... it must be the most amazing feeling. Well done you! 

*Isobel* - Big cuddles for you as always. 

*Charlie* - I'm glad Riley is into his newborn clothes, awwwww! Just means he stays tiny and cute for longer (not that he won't always be cute with a face like that... gorgeous!)  
Everyone else... 

Well, I am back from my third follicle scan now and they have definitely progressed.  The sonographer was measuring and counting for what seemed like forever, and the upshot is that my womb lining has gone from 13mm to a rather snuggly 15.5mm, and I have a lot of follicles! Some of the smaller ones are now growing and the largest are around the 16mm mark, so to reduce the risk of OHSS, Denise has booked me in for egg collection on... MONDAY AT 10.15AM! OMG!   

I honestly didn't think it would be happening until Wednesday at the earliest, especially when Denise started the consultation today with "Well, we're getting there slowly but surely"  in fact I thought it would definitely be Friday when she said that, but nope! So I've got my lovely little bag containing my last amp of Merional for tonight (yay, final stimms jab... brilliant!), my Pregnyl for tomorrow night's trigger shot, a painkiller for Monday morning, and some boxes of the delightful Utrogestan pessaries.  I can't believe you have to insert SIX of them! 

Denise did say they may only get about 6-7 eggs as the smaller follicles won't be mature but they don't want to risk OHSS by keeping me going for longer on the stimms.

BTW I mentioned the pains and Denise said it's totally normal at this stage.  She didn't seem worried.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

M2M - brilliant news about EC. They said a very similar thing to me at my final follie scan - going in early to help prevent OHSS and might not be too many mature eggs  - and everything was fine so i'm sure you'll get lots of lovely eggies. Good luck for Monday!

Manimoo - well done on the first jab. I felt exactly the same as you about getting started, its so nice after so long of feeling helpless to be doing something positive - well done you!! Yes we are going to find out the sexes of the sprouts babies. We know they will both be the same because they are ID but don't know if blue or pink yet. DH was asking the sonographer today but she said it was too early to tell. I've got a 'blue' feeling!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky they are going to be pink bundles of joy i have a feeling.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Manimoo - Im glad your first jab went well i felt the same though about feeling like your getting somewhere to having a child   I would like to have another one so Riley has a sibling. I have 4 frosties frozen and im looking at maybe have a frozen cycle in June next year so if it does work Riley will be 2 by the time the baby would be due. I want to do it while im still young and fertile from being pregnant. I wont be heartbroken though if it didnt work because i am so lucky to be blessed with Riley   

M2M - Really glad your scan went well and you have EC on monday thats great news   Hope you get lots of eggs


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

well it crappy news for me and im fed up now ive got 9 follicles all between 13-16mm and there not doing e.c on monday now they now think wednesday but i carnt get my head around it cos they have stopped my stims from sunday cos i might over stim but dont want to go in to early and yet they did last time and thats what there doing with m2m. so 35 days on down reg and mon will be 33 days on stims i look 5 months pregnant with all the bloating i was meant to be at my stepdads 50th party aswell next friday and there is no chance if i have e.c on wed so im fat fed and still no closer to been pregnant


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh kerry they seem to be messing you about dont they


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Kerry*, that's very strange that they've moved your EC to Wednesday.  I have 25 follicles but I think only about 7 or 8 are in the 13mm-16mm bracket (though the measurements I saw on the screen during the scan were more like 17mm-20mm so maybe they round down?) - your scan sounds very similar to mine. I would feel guilty if I'd taken the Monday slot but it can't be that they can only do one EC a day, can it?  As they only take about 30 minutes, don't they? I'm sure they must do more than one a day... otherwise I feel hugely guilty now as you've been stimming a lot longer than me.  I did my last stimms jab last night (Saturday) and it was only my 10th day. When were you told? I was told about my EC at 3pm yesterday (Friday) so if you were told after me then I apologise if I have taken the only slot.  Wednesday will be here soon and you'll get those eggs out so the bloating will go down, but I'm sorry you've been delayed. 

I hope the rest of you ladies are enjoying your weekend. We're just doing stuff around the house today and trying to get sorted, but tomorrow we're driving over to visit my Mum and sister as it's my Mum's birthday, so that'll be lovely.  Did my last Merional jab last night and my last Buserelin one this morning, so just one more jab to go now and that'll be the trigger of Pregnyl tonight at 10.15pm! 

The booklet says that the Pregnyl "is inclined to sting" - now it doesn't say that about Merional and I find that Merional really stings, so do I need to prepare myself for something awful?  Ooh and I start the delightful Utrogestan pessaries tonight, lovely!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m, i did'nt find that any of them stang so i would have thought you will be o.k. with that one m2m are they just sedating you for ec if so then there are about 2 or 3 ec,   

kerry, do they still collect your eggs in the unit or on the day ward, my they dont have an anthetist for monday.   

hope everyone is doing lovely things on this sunny saturday, 

mins, hope you and dh are o.k and peanut is still growing strong hun    

did hope baby girls and your little boy are o.k. and that they were strong enough not to need scbu and you can get them home really soon,    to you, paul and the babys.

oh still no af for me, 

isobel, a quick question do you normal get any of your asthama symtoms when taking those tablets as i read the leaflet and it says to consult gp if you have asthame etc, hoping af arrives before next friday so i dont need to take them.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning ladies x

Vicky, excellent news about your scan, it must of been lovely seeing your little babies again x

M2M, wow EC on Monday!! good luck x

Kerry, sorry about your delay, you seem to have been messed around alot! I have forgotten now but are you egg-sharing? I got messed around alot when I was egg sharing   

Isobel,    thinking of you hun xxxx

I hope everyone else is well & enjoying the sunshine xxxxx

I'm feeling abit sad today, AF arrived this morning & if I had the £ then today would be my day 1    but i haven't so no day 1 for me this month!


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

oh m2m dont feel guilty its got nothing to do with there not been a slot im a general anyway so dont have e.c on the unit i go upstairs to the day ward. as for your follicles measuring bigger that tends to be the width via lenght then they work out the average ie 13-16 your just the same as me ive got 9 between 14-16 and the other43 smaller but about 20 of them between 8- 10 so im sure they will be bigger then 10 on monday witch does'nt add up cos they dont want that. as for the pregnle i dont remenber it stinging anymore then the others i hope your e.c goes well for you on monday and drink plenty of gaterade afterward it helps to stop ohss. i hope all the other ladie are well and mins and dids little ones are strong


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Kerry* - Oh of course, I forgot that you have a general for yours. OK well that makes me feel less guilty  but I'm still disappointed on your behalf that it's been delayed. It'll be here before you know it though. 

*Zarah* - Huge hugs for you  - you will get there and when you do have the money, you'll be so ready for it and will be giving it your best possible shot. Thinking of you. 

*Caz* - Yep, I am just having sedation for ET.  Bit worried as I'm a total wimp! I'm so hoping it doesn't hurt too much! Hope your AF arrives soon. 

*Did* - I hope your lovely babies are doing well and that you're recovering okay after the c-section. I bet you'll be home with them soon.  Looking forward to hearing more when you get a moment to yourself! 

*Isobel* - Big hugs for you.  
*Mins* - Sending Super Peanut some    and hope he's doing well.

Everyone else...


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m you will be absolutely fine i was scared to death in case it made me sick, cos with ant sedation i am normally quite ill be i was fine with just the sedation and no pain.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

That's good to know Caz.   I know labour will be way more painful but that's a natural process. I think it's just the idea of having needles and things stuck into me that I don't like.   But no pain, no gain, so they say!

BTW Kerry thank you for reminding me about Gatorade. I'd read that on another forum so when we were at Tesco today we bought three 4-packs.   It doesn't taste bad so I won't mind drinking it. How much do you think I'll need to drink from EC day onwards? Might need to get some more!


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

m2m thay sould be fine think i got a couple of packs last time just have a couple a day if you need more then you have it in anyway.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Sounds good Kerry.   

Well I've just done my last injection!   The Pregnyl trigger shot... and I really hope it's the last injection I'll be giving myself until we're trying for Baby #2!


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Just a quick post as I'm just checking in before going to bed but good luck for tommorrow M2M I'll be keeping my fingers crossed real tight and hope that you'll get some fabulous embies.

Best of luck  
Manimoo xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi,

Oooh I typed a  really long poat on Friday night and then lost internet connection   

M2M- Thinking of you tomorrow    I must say I found the egg collections far less painful these last 2 times than yrs ago, maybe they have changed the drugs  but on my first goes 14/15 yrs ago it was quite painful but this time round I can honestly say it was just uncomfortable. Hope your the same my lovely    and no worrying about taking peoples places    there maybe only you for egg collection on Monday or there maybe a few of you. I know this time round there was only me and when I went in for transfer the place was empty as there was no egg collections booked for that day which they said was quite unusual.

Kerry- So sorry you have been messed around honey, at this stage you just want to get it over and done with dont you    all goes well on Wednesday xxxx

Caz- No I noticed no difference in asthma symptoms whilst taken the pills hun. At the moment my asthma has been ok as I have changed my preventor and Ive really noticed a difference.   

Vicky- Oooh I bet your really excited about your hols. We havent booked anything yet but we're looking, we want to go to Egypt I know its really hot this time of yr but we have been July/August before and like it as its easier and quieter to get round the sites. To tell you the truth though anywhere cheap and decent will do me at the minute   

Zarah-   

Mins- I did reply to you on Friday but lost internet connection again    Im thinking of you and sending    and    to the special man xxxxx

Did-    Hope your ok after your c-section and the little ones are doing super,    all of you are home very soon. Enjoy these special early days xxxx

Poppet- Not long for you either hun, bet you thought this day would never come. Thinking of you lots xxxx

Mani-   

Charlie- hope your enjoying motherhood with your special little boy xxxx


Still bleeding heavily and losing big clots so can't really leave the house    Ventured out to Tesco to do the shop on Friday with dh and had to go to the loo 3 times in an hr to change   

Wishing you all lots of love and    for whatever stage your at xxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh isobel, what a pain that must have been hope that bleeding stops really soon for you hun   

mins hope you are all well and the little one is doing better this week   

did, hope the 5 of you are o.k and the babys are o.k cant wait to hear there names and weights and wht time they were born, as i thought you would be getting a date for c-section not for them to actually deliver them on thursday.   

to all you other ladies   

what crap weather today


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel - Loving being a mummy cant believe hes 6 weeks old already   Hope you bleeding stops soon   

Did - Hope the triplets are doing well and along with Caz i cant wait to hear what there names are and how much they weighed. Hope your recovering well from your c section.

Minnie - Hope you and little peanut are well   

M2M - I hope you get lots of embies 2morrow i will have my fingers crossed for you.    

Zarah   

Caz - The weather is awful today because its raining but still really hot. I wish it would cool down a little Riley is hating the hot weather keeps getting a heat rash even if he is just wearing a vest. I had to strip him down yesterday and put some E45 on it to try and stop the heat rash getting worse. I also keep getting huge spiders in my house because its so humid and a spider was on Rileys moses basket hood i crapped myself lol. Im freaking out now thinking one will crawl in his mouth lol cos he sleeps with it open sometimes


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie could you get one of those cat nets that you put over the pram just to put over the moses basket so nothing can get too him, i dont have a problem with spiders, its bloody ants inmy house i dont like them and they get onto work tops, yes its muggy is'nt it i got a bad rash on the inside of my elbow last week i have some stuff gp gives me for the dermatitis and i used that made such a difference, if he's getting heat rash could you leave him in just his nappy when you are at home a little bit, i seam to remember thats what my sister did with both her boys in the summer unless they were going somewhere.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Just a quick one to wish M2M all the best for tomorrow! Good luck honey, i'm sure you'll get lots of lovely eggies.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m good luck for ec tomorrow make sure you do nothing afterwards though hun you have to rest afterwards.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

just to wish m2m a great e.c tomorrow hope you get lots of healthy eggs if you want me you have my number best of luck for you and dp. Charlie was it you who said lived on sutton park where abouts was you hun ive been on here almost 22years i grow up on jendale and now live on marsdale with my hubby and son. ISOBEL i really hope the bleeding eases up for you soon it must be horrible to have the constant heavy bleeding like you've said i really hope you get your holiday soon a good chill will do you and your family some good im sure. ZARAH how are you hun? MINS i hope you and peanut are doing well give him a big kiss from me. VICKY  hope your babies are all well and you arnt to sore from the c section i bet you have your hands full and congrates again. BIG HUGGS TO EVERYONE ELSE


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Evening ladies   

I hope you've all had a good weekend despite the weather. We had a lovely day today, as we drove over to Cleethorpes to visit my Mum (was my Mum's birthday) so it was lovely to see her and my sister. I did the driving     so was really pleased with myself.

I'm going to lie down now as I'm really tired, but I hope you're all well and thank you for the good luck messages for tomorrow.   I am very nervous, mainly about the outcome rather than the procedure.   All sorts of fears are going through my mind: will we get enough eggs, will they be mature, will they fertilise, will they last until Saturday, etc. and I am just looking forward to getting to ET stage now.

I will hopefully be on tomorrow afternoon to give you good news.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m everything will be o.k hun please dont worry about anything, they will tell you everything you need to like like how many eggs you have and they will also tell you when they will ring you with a progress report too.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

m2m dont worry to much about them getting to sat my son was a day 2 transfer he was only a 4 cell when they transfered him


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

well im going to do my buseralin shot i dont have a stim shot tonight they have finished them and im just coasting now i really hope when i go tomorrow that they say wed for e.c wish me luck ladies and keep them fingers crossed


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Kerry - I was living on Jendale from 2003 until March this year. Hope you get some good news today about your  follies and EC being arranged.

M2M - Good luck today hope you get lots of eggs


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

kerry i also had a day 2 transfer had 2 embies put back grade 3, 4 cell and 5 cell,

m2m good luck got my fingers crossed for you.

just thought i would post some pics of my lovely hanging baskets and my latest knit and one of my 2 dogs for you all to see.

hope these pics of my flowers cheer isobel up a little bit.

http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/100_2916.jpg
http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/100_2909.jpg
http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/100_2910.jpg
http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/100_2911.jpg
http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/100_2912.jpg
http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/100_2913.jpg
http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/100_2914.jpg
http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/100_2915.jpg

these are potatoe dh is growing
http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/100_2917.jpg

our 2 dogs
http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/100_2791.jpg

this is that bright coloured blanket that i was knitting about a month or so ago.
http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/100_2922.jpg

oh and still no af yet.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Just a quick post to say we got *14 *eggs! I'm so pleased! 

EC went fine, though I was so nervous beforehand that I cried. I remember everything about the process this time, the sedation didn't really have a huge effect on my brain, but it did relax my tense muscles in my "lower regions" which I always struggle with! I did feel the pain of the needle going into everything but it was okay. Not feeling groggy at all now.

Going for some much-needed lunch and a rest now. Feeling a bit sore around my tummy area.

Thank you all for your good luck wishes!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats really good news m2m so pleased you are o.k i was the same did'nt feel groggy at all in fact i wanted to make tea but both advised against that and dh but he also would'nt let me,    for some really good embies from those 14 eggs hun


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Well done on your 14 eggs M2M - thats brilliant!

Now make sure you rest because even if you don't feel groggy the sedation might slow your reactions down a bit so don't be doing anything strenuous!

Sending lots of      to your eggies and    - fingers crossed for lots of lovely embies tomorrow - when are the clinic going to ring you?


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks girls.   The clinic will be ringing me on Wednesday morning, unless something "bad" happens I guess and they need to ring me tomorrow. It'll be a long wait!   They say that providing we get some embryos, ET will be Wednesday, Thursday or Saturday. Obviously I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a lovely quality blastocyst on Saturday.


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh m2m I'm so pleased for u. I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get a little blast or two, you'll be PUPO before you know it


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Lovely news M2M just as I expected    xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Well done M2M!!!  Keeping my fingers crossed for some good embies for you.  Rest up now and take care xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

M2M - Thats great news fingers crossed you get some good grade blasts


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

the story in the news today about those 2 twin girls of nine months been attacked by a fox in there cots is just horrible, i feel so sorry for them and the parents


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

M2M - Fantastic news about your eggs    Hope you are feeling ok and that dp is fussing over you!

Isobel -   I hope you're taking care of yourself hun

Did - I haven't spotted you at the hospital yet but if you wanted a natter with someone who is a few weeks ahead of you on the NICU journey, or just wanted to say hi, I'm in the blue room every day.

Peanut has had a few quite good days and is now a gigantic 2lb 6oz and wearing the teeniest baby grows you have ever seen      He sends you all tiny    and   

Hi to all you lovely ladies out there, I'm thinking of you all and sending you lots of   

 

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

woop woop keep going wee peanut you are getting there slowly now is that 5 oz hes put on hun, soon be home if he carrys on teeny tiny baby grows, give him a teeny tiny    from me


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Minnie - Glad to hear peanut is doing so well. I thought Rileys clothes where tiny cant imagine how small peanuts are   

Caz - I read about the fox story also how awful and very scary for the parents.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

M2M, well done you!! 14 eggs, thats great! I hope all goes well this week, I'm sure it will   

Mins, peanut sounds like he's doing great! keep up the good work little man   

Hello to everyone else   

I'm still feeling down, I want to start tx again    I'm not sure if I ever will


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

yerrrrrrrrrrrrr e.c on wed morning and well done to m2m


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Kerry that's good news not too much longer to wait, it's all happening on here this week isn't it!!

Well I've decided to go for some acupuncture seems m2m has done so fantastically well and I'm all booked in for my first session tomorrow afternoon a bit scared and don't know really what to expect but I've got a open mind and will try anything to make all this work better.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

kerry at long last hun


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins is that a new pic of teeny tiny super peanut,


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

It is Caz, and in it he is wearing one of his tiny new suits.  To give you an idea of scale the suit is about 5 inches long   

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

that is so nice to see and much easier to see than the last one, on some of the 0-3 cardigan/jumper backs they are around 6inch, it looks like a body suit to me, but wonder if it was a long length baby grow.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes its a little body suit, the length is from the shoulder to the crotch and the nurses keep on putting him in an extra big nappies to fill it out a bit


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Mins - Its great to see Peanut doing so well and putting on weight, that all has to be positive stuff.  I hope you're still managing to take care of yourself too and are recovering from the c-section ok.

Sending you all lots of love
xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ah mins thats great looking at that then he not much smaller in length than he should be at 0-3 any way, its just the weight but he is getting there and doing so well is is a good sign,   

poppet i hope you are resting ready for wee piglet arriving hun   

well i am going to see my sisters we have a right job to do, one of her friends as seen a suit in rainbow on-line and wants one the same but to but the one she is wanting is £35.99p i would want it gold plating at that would want to put it on baby thats for sure at that price, so asked if i could knit one like it for her, she is 18 weeks and is hoping tto find out the flavour today.

to you lovely ladies


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hope your all well   

Got mine and Rileys 6 week check today. I started my period yesterday, god i havent missed them at all   back to painful heavy periods


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Just popped on for a nosey and OMG, Did had the babies!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS HUN, two boys and a girl, how lovely!!!

Mins - Have pmd you hun xx

Lots of love and Luck to you all, always thinking about you   

S
xx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Good afternoon ladies  and I hope you're all okay today.

*Kerry* - I'm absolutely thrilled for you that you get to have EC tomorrow! At long last, eh?  Keeping my fingers crossed for a fab number of eggs as I'm sure mine will want some friendly company in the incubator. 

*Charlie* - I hope Riley's 6-week check goes well today, though I can hardly believe he's 6 weeks already! Sorry about the painful period.  

*Caz* - It's lucky your sister has you to make her lovely baby clothes.  I wouldn't pay that much for a baby suit either.  Your hanging baskets are really cheerful and summery and your dogs are so cute!

*Poppet* - How did your last day at work go? I can't believe you're due in six weeks! 

*Mins* - Oh bless him, what a little cutie he is, and so tiny. I'm glad he's been piling on the pounds (well, pound  ) and is growing big and strong.

*Manimoo* - Let us know what you think of acupuncture! In my last session, the acupuncturist focused on my ovaries, and they felt really warm and lovely afterwards.  My next follicle scan after that one was really good and when I was booked in for an earlier EC than expected, and I wonder how much of the follicle growth was down to the acupuncture.

*Zarah* - You will get there.  The fact that you actually want to start TX again is a really good sign and half the battle. When you get the financial side of things sorted out you'll be giving yourself the best possible shot at it and will get that BFP!

*Vicky* - I can't believe you're 13 weeks already. Time flies so fast! Have you announced your news to everyone yet? 

*Isobel* - Hope you're okay lovely and the bleeding has eased up a bit. 

*Did* - Can't wait to hear more about that tiny little trio of yours!  
Everyone else, I hope you're all okay and enjoying the... rain. 

As for me, I'm doing okay but am looking forward to 4.30pm when the clinic closes and there's no chance of them ringing me today! I am taking the lack of phone call as a good sign so far  and hoping it means that some fertilisation has occured. Debbie told me ET would be Weds, Thurs or Sat depending on outcome, so I'm guessing it won't be Weds now as they would've surely rung me by now?

I've managed to get through today by napping on the sofa, drinking Gatorade, watching The Darling Buds of May boxset and taking painkillers. I'm still quite sore (stabbing pains in my ovaries area) and have had spotting since EC. I did have a bleed immediately after EC but Debbie said it was to be expected. The spotting has eased a bit now and hopefully will stay away.

Did anyone else have trapped wind  around the time of EC? I've had it for a couple of days now and it's quite painful. I'm thinking it might be something to do with the pessaries.
What sort of time do the clinic ring with news of fertilisation? Just so I can prepare myself for tomorrow.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

m2m ive always been rang quite early on the morning and then told to go in later that same morning as ive always had a early transfer never got to blast stage.  well as for me its not to good they stopped my stims on sat and now they havnt grown so although there doing e.c tomorrow there only 11 follicles and most of them are still between 10mm and 14mm so im not that possative as i was cos i have to share them aswell  but you never know it only takes 1 i guess, im feeling quite ****ty today after the pregnle it gives me a stonking headache and the passeries make me sore aswell and yes trapped wind is from the e.c  i suffer terrible with it after e.c to the extent i carnt move it goes right under my ribs and really is painfull. hope every one is well


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m thnk you for the lovely commoent about my baskets and dogs,

the clinic should ring ant time after 8.30 they rang me at about 8.45, but they do say upto 9.30, and you will be in later in the morning if its tomorrow at 2 days if not they will tell you tomorrow what is happening and will ring again on thursday to let you know if it going to be thursday or saturday,

here is a picture of my sister's 3

http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/30168_397325496731_531591731_442578.jpg


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins hope you are o.k and wee peanut is still doing well


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

hi everyone,

M2M, good luck with your phone call tomorrow, they will ring you early normally between 8.30-9am   

Kerry, good luck with EC tomorrow, I hope you get lots of lovely eggs for you & your recipient. And remember it does only take one! don't be too down about numbers   

big    to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Caz* - They are lovely. 

*Zarah* - Thank you. I hope they ring as early as possible as I expect I'll be up at about 7am panicking (I was this morning).  
*Kerry* - GOOD LUCK with your EC tomorrow and I look forward to hearing how it goes.   

I am going to lie down again now as my ovaries area is sooooo sore still. Luckily the spotting has stopped now.  Really am terrified about the phone call tomorrow in case it's bad news.  I'm such a worrier!


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Good luck for the call tomorrow M2M - don't worry i'm sure you'll have lots of lovely embies     

xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Evening Ladies, just a very quick one from me, i just got home tonite and wanted to put you all out your misery.

I promis i will get on over the next few days and catch up but need to get into a routine first.

Babies still in hospital and will be for a little while yet.

well as you all know they were born on thursday 3rd @ 16:27 & 16:29. it was kinda planned we got a call that morning but i shall explain all when i get back to you.

anyway

Triplet 1 is my gorgeous little (or comparered to the other two my chunky monkey) girl Lola she weighed 4lb1oz
Triplet 2 is Lolas equally gorgeous twin sister Frankie and she weighed 3lb9oz
Triplet 3 is my also equally as gorgeous little man Lui and he was a teeny 2lb11oz.

All the babies went to NICU for the first night and then the girls got moved to SCBU the next day, Lui stayed in NICU and just moved from red room to blue room today (that the room were Peanut is) im not sure he actually needed the red room (Higest NICU) as he ventilated himself but its been very busy up there.

Anyway all the babies are fine and are coming along well, havent the faintest when any of them will be out as i dont ask because then i cant be dissapointed.

Right im gonna scoot off and i promis i will get back on and let you all know why they arrived when they did.

Love to everyone and i hope you are all well and any TX are going OK.

Minnie im sure i will see you now our boys are sharing a room   

xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww Did im so happy for you   There all really good sizes . Hopefully they will be home soon


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Awwww they are fantastic names Liz, really really cute.  They don't seem like bad weights to me, I'm sure Lui will soon catch up to his sisters (he needs to make sure he's not bossed around by them later LOL   )

I'm so proud of you, you've done a brilliant job with those babies and you'll be an absolutely fantastic Mum and Paul will be a fab Dad.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for them coming home as soon as possible (so they can take over your house!)

Take lots of care of yourself too as you'll need the energy and if you need anything at all just ask

Lots of Love

Claire & Piglet
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Awww Did, congratulations again honey. Lovely to hear from you.

Your babies sound gorgeous and what beautiful names. Fingers crossed they all keep getting stronger and will be home with you very soon.

Well done you, you've done a brilliant job with them so far and i'm sure you're going to be a brilliant mummy too.

xx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Forgot to say good luck to Kerry for EC today -fingers crossed for lots of lovely eggies and hope the GA goes ok.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Did* - They sound absolutely gorgeous and what lovely names. Congratulations once again to you all.  
*Kerry* - Good luck for EC today. I will be thinking of you and hoping you get lots of lovely eggs. 

I'm going out of my mind waiting for the phone call this morning, but I do know now that ET _won't_ be today. As I'm having sedation for ET, we realised that we needed to know if it would be today so I could have some breakfast.  So I phoned the clinic and Roxanne spoke to the lab, who confirmed ET won't be today.

That either means we have no embryos, or enough embryos to take to Day 3 / Day 5... who knows. Apparently they'll be phoning this morning. Wish they had just put me out of my misery at the time.  I'm going crazy!


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry, me again! Just had the call from the clinic!

Out of my 14 eggs, 12 of them fertilised   and 11 of those were normal fertilisation. They grade them 1-4 with 4 being top, 3 being good, 2 being average and 1 being poor. As of Day 2, I have 4 x Grade 3, with the rest being a mixture of Grades 1 and 2.

The team will check on my embryos tomorrow and see how many good quality 6/8-cell embryos there are, and if there are 3+ then they will cultivate them until Saturday and hopefully to blastocyst. If there are fewer than 3 6/8-cell embryos then ET will be tomorrow.

OMG OMG OMG we have embryos!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww M2M thats great news I think with them grade embyros you will have no problem getting to blastocyst stage and may also get some to freeze. I ended up with 5 blasts and have 4 frozen   The blastocyst that made Riley was top grade and was also hatching when they put it back


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations M2M - thats brilliant!    

Sounds like you should have some great embryos to transfer and with the quality of them you should get a lovely blastocyst. I guess if its a blast you will just be having one transferred?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

liz, what lovely names and not bad weights either, ou and paul are goner have your hands full when you get them home, which i'm sure wont be long, cant wait to see pics of them  

m2m thats fantastic news are they going to ring you later today to let you know if you are having transfer in the morning,  

to the rest of you for now


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Charlie* - Awww, well I will keep my fingers crossed for a Riley-quality blast on Saturday then. 

*Vicky* - Yes, if we have enough to leave them until Saturday, it'll just be one blast put back.
*Caz* - They won't be ringing again today but they'll be ringing in the morning to let me know how the embryos got on overnight.    They said I should be prepared to go in tomorrow just in case.

Thanks girls.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just a quick one as everytime I do a long post lately I lose it

M2M- Great news honey, really pleased for you. Im sure you'll be in on Saturday now   

Did- Awwww    Im absolutely over the moon for you both, Im sure your little treasures will be home with you very soon- thinking of you all xxxxx

Mins- Just lost a long pm to you    Thinking of you and will pm you back as soon as I can.   

Kerry-    all has gone well today, looking forward to hearing all about it xxx

Caz- Lovely photos hun, yout flowers and your family are lovely x  

Me- well my bleeding seems to have stopped    Ive been bleeding for that bloody long now it seems weird not to be   

Lots of love to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

hi all and thank you for the well wishes, well im home after a very painfull day in hosp everything went fine with the e.c but like ive said be4 give a man an 8 inch probe and that means pain lol when i came round i was in agony say they gave me tramadol on top of the morfine ,paracetamol, and ibuprofen and anti sickness drugs so to say the least i saw plenty of the back of my eyelids still feel out of it now prob wont remember writing this later as i read a mag in hosp and could'nt tell you what i read lol. well as for egg we got 17 in total but dawn said remember there was only 11 really so quite a few are to immature so 9 for me and 8 for my recipiant. M2M really glad thing look good for your transfer will catch up with u all later.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

kerry glad all went well and you are back home,   

isobel thank you   

thinking of the rest of you


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Did, well done you! what great names & weights.. I'm looking forward to all the details, when you have time of course   

M2M, great news for you today, I'm sure you will make it to blast on Saturday   

Kerry, I'm glad you got lots of eggs for you & your recipient.. I got 17 on my first egg share     

Hi to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Kerry - Wow thats a good amount of eggs   

Hope your all well


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good morning to all, it was quiet on here yesterday hope every body is well ladies   

mins and liz hope the babys are all o.k and peanut and lui are making good friends and keeping each other company in the blue room.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Morning ladies 

Just a quick post from me as I'm still a bit sore and sitting at the PC is uncomfortable. 

*Isobel* - I'm so pleased your bleeding has finally stopped. 

*Kerry* - Wow, sounds very sore indeed.  In a way I guess having a general is a bit more painful in the recovery stage than sedation, even if the procedure itself is easier for you. I can imagine that without you saying "ouch" every couple of minutes they really go to town on you. I'm so glad you got a lovely number of eggs for yourself and your recipient, though. That's brilliant news.  I hope you recover quickly.  
*Mins* and *Did* - I hope those gorgeous babies of yours are doing really well.   

Well, I've had my call from the lab this morning and all 11 of our superstar embryos had divided overnight.  Some of them had gone from 2-cell to 4-cell, and our 4 x Grade 3 ones had gone up to 6-cell or 8-cell, so that's brilliant news.

They've booked me in for ET on Saturday morning at 9.30am, and hopefully by then we'll have a lovely blastocyst to put back!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Super news M2M You should definately have a lovely blast from them hun. Good luck for the next 2 days of worrying    xxxx


----------



## samster (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all, I have just dropped in from the Serum athens thread to wish you all lots of luck with your tx and give you some info.

I had two cycles of de IVF with Hull clinic, my lovely cousin volunteered to donate eggs for me.  Unfortunately as you can see in my signature I lost the baby in a very similar way to some of you ladies with the heartbeat still present.  The next tx was just a bfn.

So our next port of call was to source a clinic abroad and I found the Serum Clinic headed by Penny Abatzi.  I was advised to send a menstrual blood sample to the clinic and they tested for chlamydia.  It came back positive......How can this be I said to my doctor as all my tests in the uk have been negative and the reason is that if you had it years ago, the antibodies disappear and the infection moves up into the uterus and fallopian tubes and away from the cervix. This causes a problem with the white blood cells during pregnancy and the immune system will attack it.  
I have had a mega dose of antibiotics (which would never be prescribed in this country) and I have almost cleared it..My re test came back as border line.  I am flying out to Athens on Sunday for a hysteroscopy and will have tx in Oct time.  This test is not recognised in this country but that does not mean that it does not have a value. (remember people thought that the earth was flat) if any of you are having repeated miscarriages and it is being classed as unexplained then you could always send a sample to the clinic before you embark on any further tx.  If you take a look at Serum athens part 5 at the moment the thread is buzzing with BFP's from ladies who have battled this 'C' as we like to call it. There is also a Chlamydia thread dedicated to the effects and treatmentcalled 'Is chlamydia pcr testing in blood cells the answer'?
I wanted to share this with you as I had to keep an open mind but it was when I saw a specialist at castle Hill about the results of my colposcopy as I had had some bleeding (in my stools) which had gone on for a time especially when I was pregnant from the first IVF and when I told him that I had not had a single episode of bleeding since taking the antibiotics he said that he has always known that there is a link between irritable bowel and latent (hidden)chlamydia, and he wrote a paper on it. so not all doctors in this country dismiss it.  It is just not mainstream.  

I,m not suggesting that any of you have it it's just that I wish someone had told me about the test before I parted with another £5,500 for a cycle that was never going to work.  It is just another thing to rule out if you get repeat bfn's or miscarriage with good embryos.

I know it is a really sensitive topic but if any of you would like any info please feel free to pm me .

I would like to wish all of you healthy and happy pregnancies    I sometimes pop in and see how you are all getting on. 

Lots of Love Samster xxxxxxx


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

That's fantastic m2m best of luck and I hope my treatment goes as quickly and as smoothly as yours has done, well done you!!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

M2M, great news! I'm sure you will have a good quality blast by Saturday


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

well i just could'nt wait till tomorrow for the call ive been so worried today with dawn saying there was a few eggs that where small and dark so i rang the unit and out of the 9, 8 have fertilised thank god they will ring me in the morning to let me know how things are going to tell me the grade and cell division so keep your fingers crossed for some good one. still a little bit sore but not as much as last time been for a little walk round range now got my feet up relaxing still got a bit of spotting which ive never had befor just wondered how long it lasts for.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

m2m how r u feeling great news on the embies


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

just to let you all know still no af rang the clinic this morning and karen had'nt arrived so they got her to call me back anyway she went off an had a word with dawn and they are going to scan me to see what is going in in there and if af is near to arriving, so i'm in for 1.30 tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Evening ladies 

*Kerry* - That is absolutely brilliant news about your embryos, wow! 8 out of 9 is such a fab fertilisation rate. You must be really pleased. I now know from experience what a worry it is wondering about those little eggs and I don't know how I managed to hold on for 2 days. I don't blame you for ringing them! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. I had spotting after EC and it stopped on Wednesday afternoon, so that was only about 2 and a half days.

*Caz* - That's great that they're going to scan you tomorrow.  When I had my first scan, Denise was able to tell me "You should expect to lose some more blood over the next couple of days" and I thought she was mad because my AF had finished and I never have any more bleeding afterwards, but lo and behold later that day I had another "mini AF"  - it was very weird. They can see where blood is collecting so should hopefully be able to tell you when to expect your AF.

*Samster* - Wow, you have had quite a journey. So sorry to hear about your miscarriage.   That's mad that you had chlamydia but it wasn't detected by UK tests. It's certainly interesting and goes to show you can never be certain of anything! I wish you the very best of luck with your current treatment and your next cycle. 

*Isobel* - You already know me so well.  Yep, been worrying all day and will worry all day tomorrow, will worry during ET, then will worry for the next two weeks, and it will hopefully work so I'll worry all the way through the pregnancy, will worry about giving birth, then will worry for the next 18 years and beyond... it's bound to happen, I'm a born worrier.  Hope you're doing okay lovely. 

*Manimoo* - Thank you, and I too hope yours goes smoothly! How did you find the acupuncture, by the way?

*Zarah* - Thanks, I really hope so! Hope you're feeling okay.  
I can't wait for Saturday and to get my little one on board.  I can hardly believe it's happening at last! I will be in a panic until ET just in case all of our embryos suddenly decide to stop growing  and I know that's unlikely, but still, I am worried! It's quite sweet really because I can tell DP is getting excited now and she's generally not one to show her emotions, but I keep catching a little glint of a tear in her eye whenever babies are mentioned. I'm still not sure it'll feel real to either of us until we get that  and I so hope we get it (and that all of you going through treatment at the moment get yours too).


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi m2m the acupuncture was good thanks. I was so relaxed until my hubby rang my mobile half way through. The phone ringing made me jump and I caught one of the needles in my arm and I have a lovely fantastic black bruise!!! Still I'm all booked in for next week although I think I'll turn my phone off this time


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Just a quicky to say good luck to all those going through tx over the next week. I'm off on my hols today    so i won't be around but i hope all the jabbing, egg collecting and embryo transferring goes really well for all of you!

And a big hello to the rest of you!

Catch up soon

xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Have a fab holiday Vicky!!! Enjoy!!

  xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky have a really nice holiday and bring back some sunshine for use, relax and enjoy hun   

kerry good luck for the call   

to the rest of you big   

i am going of now as i have to go sort my dogs out and get changed as we have one of those sharing assemble's this morning and we have to be at school for for it starting at 9.05. then hospital for the scan this afternoon we let you know what i find out on when we have had tea.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

just had the call from the unit and all 8 have formed embies ive got 3xgrade 3  at 4 cell and the others are all 3 to 5 cell grade 2 so they will ring tomorrow at 9 to see if its tomorrow or monday transfer but both me and my dh feel better having 2 embies transfered then 1 blast what do you lot think about transfer days cos im turn cos jake was a day 2 transfer


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

kerry i had transfer at day 2 hun and end as failed tx, so that depends on the clinic and you reallu hun,  

m2m good luck for ec hun   

isobel   

mins and liz for your wee ones a tiny weeny for each of them   

claire not long now and wee piglet will be here to meet mummy and daddy.  

had my scan this afternoon all is o.k and i am mid cycle so dawn said they wont hve me taken those tablets to make me bleed as i have a big follicle on one side too so just wait for it to pop as those tablets wont do that and it will still be there, so she said about 14 days and i should have that blooming af and then to start the pill from day 2 and ring and they will tell me if to carry on without a break or if i have to have the 7 days of them and then start taking them again.

to all you other lovely ladies out there a big


----------



## samster (Apr 22, 2009)

M2M,
Thank you for the good wishes, I wish you the best of luck for Sat       

Samster xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

M2M - Good luck for EC today 

Kerry - Your embies sound hope you get some blasts 

Everyone else 

Lets hope england win today  Riley has his little england kit heres a pic, its a little big though only do sizes from 3-6 months

http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/9040/dsc09181.jpg


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello ladies   

Just to let you know I have one super-duper Grade 3 expanding blastocyst on board, getting ready to hatch out of its wee shell.   Sue the embryologist said that all four of those Grade 3 ones I had the other day had become blastocysts, but that was the frontrunner as it was expanding, so it was easy to decide which one to put back.

It was lovely seeing my little blast on the screen and hearing Sue describe it as "beautiful" and Dawn describe it as "textbook"!

Mr McGuiness did my ET and Dawn did my sedation. It was all over really quickly and apparently Dawn was telling me to imagine myself skiiing at one point but I don't remember that bit.   

We have two blasts which are definitely good enough for freezing, and a potential three more that Sue was going to leave for a bit while she got the paperwork sorted and then assess to check for quality. So we have at least 2 frosties but possibly up to 5.

Feeling really pleased.   Oh and I heard someone say "Are you ready Kerry?" as I was leaving, then saw a little gowned-up lady wandering into the treatment room waving her crossed fingers at me, so I'm guessing it might've been Kerry in for ET today, but I'm not sure! Either that or someone who is just really friendly!   If it was you Kerry, it was lovely to "meet" you and good luck.     

My OTD is 25th June so luckily it's a 13-day wait rather than a 2WW... 1 week and 6 days sounds so much better.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Ohhh Charlie, I just looked at the pic of Riley, how cute!!!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Omg M2M thats great news Riley was an expanding blast too so fingers crossed   and some blasts to be frozen great news   

Well im having a nightmare time today. Recieved a letter in the post landlord is having house repossessed by the courts and the court baliff is coming to remove us on the 24th June I just dont know what where going to do. Going into council monday to see if they can house us cant believe this is happening my main prority is Riley cant believe this is happening when he is so young. Stupid owner getting the money for rent from the agency and obviously not paying the mortgage im fuming. Our life was perfect until this point. Im also getting legal advice because im sure its 30 days notice they have to give you not 2 weeks


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m woop woop that is brill news hun you just remember to take it easy from here on in and no heavy lifting,   

charlie oh no and to say you have only just moved in as well, the council or what about an housing association hun, like the ones we life in they are owned by places for people, tell them you will be homeless with a month old baby, i would also seek advice cos yes i thought the same that it's 30 days as thats not even 2 weeks they have given you hun


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

the piccy of riley is really cute i love it hun   , dh as put a flag up to fly this morning, but dont think we will be watching footie this evening got lots to do mil and fil are coming tomorrow for an early fathers day bbq so i am sorting stuff out for that later and i refuse to cook tea so we are having take away tonight.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

kerry hope you got good news this morning hun


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

m2m it was me waving crossed fingers of luck to you and dp did you like my ring tone aswell why do people ring to see if your out of the clinic when you tell them you will ring them lol, congrates on the blast sounds fantastic and frosties to thats great, well where in it together now although me for a little longer then you i test on the 28th so fingers crossed we both have good news.  as for my transfer we had to choose today or monday we had 3x grade 3,  1 at 8 cell 1 at 6 cell and 1 at 5 cell they said because they were grade 3 they could leave them till monday but there are a def differance between them so they could still pick 2 good ones or wait till monday and have 1 transfered so me and paul spoke and chose today, after seeing m2m we went in for transfer and sue told us that she had just reasest them and that the grade 3 8 cell was now a grade 4  the best of the best and warned us it might split and cause identicle twins so i am at a slightly highter risk of tripplets but said it is rare but we on here know it does happen lol.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

how spooky is this aswell i had transfer at 11am this morning which is the 12th of the 6 month my sons birthday is 11, 12 ,06


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Kerry* - OMG was that you with the Rihanna "Rude Boy" ringtone?  When Dawn rolled her eyes at us and said "I bet I know who that is!" when she was explaining to us about when to do the pregnancy test!    I thought to myself "I wonder if it's one of the other staff" hahahaha! I wasn't 100% sure it was you as I was still a bit doped up from the sedation but it was nice to see you for that fleeting moment. 

Wow that's fab that you got a Grade 4 embie and have been able to have a double ET.  Keeping everything crossed for you that at least one of them sticks - awww we're on the 2WW together, that's fab, now you need to get yourself a ticker to count down to OTD.  
Ooh that's very spooky and hopefully a good omen for you!   

*Charlie* - That is absolutely awful.  I am gutted for you and hope someone can do something to help.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

how do i get my ticker


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

hope your chilling out anyway m2m ive got paul running round bless him he has just done tea for us both.we had a little word with the embies aswell telling them to be good boys or girls and stay sticky with us and paul gave my belly a kiss aswell. have you got any time of work or are you back on mon


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Ooh Kerry i have my fingers crossed for you too


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Kerry, I like the ones from http://daisypath.com/ (like mine) but you can get them all over the place. If you like the Daisypath ones then do this:

1. Go to http://daisypath.com/
2. Click on "Anniversary and Friendship".
3. Choose "Anniversary".
4. Choose "Full Size Ticker".
5. Choose a scene on the left (there are about five pages of these) then click "Next".
6. Choose a slider on the left (again, a couple of pages) then click "Next".
7. Then select "Next Anniversary" and put in your OTD. You can put some personal text in which will be shown above the ticker then complete the bit below to show what you're counting down to, then click "Next".
8. You then need to get the code for your ticker. Underneath, where it says "To start using your ticker" click on "Forum signatures" and choose "PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code" then copy the code snippet from the box. It'll look something like this:

```
[url=http://daisypath.com][IMG]http://davf.daisypath.com/KuFmp1.png[/IMG][/url]
```
9. Go to your Profile, then Forum Profile under "Modify Profile" and you'll see your user pic, then underneath there's a box called "Signature" and you just paste the code from above in there.

It sounds complicated but it's really not that time-consuming or difficult. 

Yep DP is cooking pasta at the moment and has been getting me drinks and things. I'm finding it hard to know what to do, whether I'm moving too much, whether when I sneeze I am going to hurt my little blast, etc.  I keep sneezing and then saying "Sorry" to it! It's weird because I've got some funny pains in my womb sort of area which is very odd. I know if it was about to hatch then it could be starting to implant already but it seems a bit soon. Of course I'm worrying already and analysing every twinge. 

DP keeps kissing my tummy too and saying "hello" and I was talking to my blast in the shower this evening, saying "I hope the water's an okay temperature for you", I sounded like a hairdresser.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

keep everything crossed for m2m and kerry for a    outcome


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good afternoon ladies i hope you have all had a good weekend and been doing good things.

m2m and kerry  

mins and liz hope the babies are all doing well   

to the rest of you ladies


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Evening ladies.   I have a question for those of you who have had a 5-day blastocyst transferred and then got a   at the end of it...

I am having a hard time believing there is anything inside of me at all. I know it sounds crazy but having never TTC naturally and obviously never had a pregnancy I have no idea what I'm supposed to feel like. I am not convinced my embryo was even transferred (what if it was still in the catheter and didn't quite make it into my tummy?) as I suppose I imagined I would feel different today if I had something inside of me. Then the morbid part of my brain just thinks that maybe it was transferred and the environment inside of my womb was so hostile that it zapped the poor little thing and killed it off immediately.

What should I be feeling, considering my blast was expanding, getting ready to hatch, and should be implanting round about now? Should I feel like there's anything there at all or am I getting myself worked up for nothing?

I've been crying a bit today and thinking that there's no way this is going to work if I can't even believe there's anything in me.   Need some reassurance from those of you who had a blast transferred and went on to get a positive result... just wondering how you felt the day after ET and how soon it was before you started to "feel pregnant"?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m its quite on here today, i did'nt have a blast, but i am sure it is too soon to feel anything even with a blast that is about to hatch, so i think you are worrying about nothing you need to stay   , and it will be inside of you i can tell you that for sure as they take the catheter back into the lab and check it before they transfer you back onto the bed and take you back into the beds area. hun


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

m2m caz is right they check under the microscope to make sure the blast has been transfered and that the catheter is empty and as for sympton you wont get any just yet cos it takes at least 4 days after implant for your body to start making pregnancy homones plus the pessaries give the same symptons as pregnancy which is what the cramping is due to and the wind and deffinatly the constapation which is crippleing me this week, i know its really hard to do but you need to relax and try to keep your mind busy.you may get some implantation spotting but then i didnt with jake so dont worry if you dont. you've got my number if you or dp need to chat im off all week if you to wanted to meet in town for a coffee if that made you feel any better just let me know.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

kerry how are you feeling today hun


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

kerry love the ticker hun


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

im ok thanks caz just been chilling today we took jake to east park this morning there was a fun fair there and he loves his ride, then this afternoon i went to bed for a couple of hours i so needed it all my tummy aches have gone today from the retrieval so its much easier to move about. how are you any sign of that af yet i bet you'll have a party when it does  lol.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

how is everyone else this wet weekend hope your all well and i hope all the babies in the blue room are doing well, a friend of mine said her cousin had her trippletts the other day so i guess this was the other tripplett mum in hull that dids got to know but for some strange reason they had to be born in scunny as there is already some trippletts in nicu and i wonder who that is lol hope you all well anyway and big hugs


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i had a scan friday and nicola who scanned me said everything is normal and i am about mid way though my cycle, then i saw dawn how confirmed what nicola had said and to expect my af in about 14 days dawn said it was nothing to worry about and it sometimes happens when you have had failed tx that it mes with the cycles, which i remember zarah saying about so i expecting this bleed around the 24th or 25th ish, she sid to ring them but to start the pill on day two and ten they will tell me if to carry on with the pill for a further 21 days wothout a break or if to have the 7 days break, but whatever happens now i am waiting till july bleed for day 1 and karen said they would work it so i only have one appt in august, with sisters kids being on hols we go out for days here and there, last year we went to brid a couple of times, beningbrough hall and gardens and a cuple of other places, and then me, mum, dad and dh took my niece and eldest nephew to filey cos our youngest nephew had to have an op his his little willy, so get got 2 extra weeks of school so he wanted to go to the national railway muesum so that was his treat in his extra 2 weeks off. think we are off to mother shiptons cave one day during the hols this year. we went to brid on 3rd of june and it was packed on the beach, we are going again in summer hols cos niece wants to go on the land train to sewerby to see the kangaroos.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

kerry there were 3 lots of triplets due all around the same time did's and another 2.

isobel if you are there and reading a big    to you hope you are getting there and starting to feel a little better.

zarah hope you are o.k    an there have been no drama's with you fil.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

sounds like your going to be busy, we like sewerby to


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

kerry we sure will be thing we will see how much it is to get in to sewerby hall and gardens.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

M2M - I had a 5 day blast put back and know exactly how you're feeling.  I don't remember any symptoms in the first few days, but mine was an early blast so was already probably a day or a few hours behind yours.  They check the catheter once they've done the transfer to make sure its empty so don't worry on that score! 
I tried to imagine my womb being like a big squidgy sponge holding the blast in place  - I did this because on my first cycle I could only imagine the embryos floating around in this big space and I don't think this helped.  

The only feeling I did have was like a bit of a tugging sensation one evening a few days after ET.  This was probably something to do with implantation but at the time I thought it may have been to do with my ovaries returning to normal after EC.  Then I got light spotting at 8dp5dt and that's when I tested as I thought it was all over...........and got my first ever BFP.

As for feeling pregnant, well I guess that didn't really kick in till about 6 weeks when the nausea started, and even then I still couldn't make the connection between that and being pregnant. The first scan helps to actually make sense of something going on inside of you and that would be around 7 weeks.

Don't worry about the crying, this is the hardest part for everyone when you know there's nothing more you can do and you have to wait.  I think thats when it all hits you, plus all those hormones don't help!

Try to think positive thoughts when you start to doubt yourself and talk to DP as she probably feels the same way at times.  It really does sound like you've got a great chance so take heart from that.  We've all got our fingers crossed for you !!!!

  xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hope every body is well.   

m2m how you feeling today hun a bit more     

kerry hope you are managing to rest a bit     

liz and mins hope those babys are doing well,   

claire not long now till the wee piglet comes along to meet mummy and daddy, hope you are resting in ready ness.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

M2M & Kerry... congrats on been PUPO. The 2ww is a nightmare, lots of worrying &    . I wish you both all the luck in the world x

I am friends with one of the triplets mums sister & she had her 3 boys last week at Hull. All are well x

xxx    xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies   

Just a quick post before I go to bed!

M2M and Kerry - I'm soooooooo pleased things have gone well so far with your tx.  I'm keeping absolutely everything crossed for you both   

Loads of    and    to all you lovely ladies out there, I'm just sorry I don't get on here very often now.

Well Peanut has been doing really well over the last few days, although clearly not as well as Dids little man who has been promoted out of the blue room and is now round the corner with his sisters    - soo happy for you Liz    

Super Peanut was weighed this morning and is now a fantastic 2lb and 15 oz, his little arms and legs are filling out and he looks sooo cute.  His lungs are getting stronger and he is now being taken off the cpap breathing machine a few hours a day in an attempt to eventually ween him off it and get him breathing by himself.  Its lovely being able to see him without the hat and mask on - he has curly blond hair (just like mummy did when she was weeny) and lovely dark blue eyes like his daddy   

Anyway ladies take wonderful care of yourselves and Peanut sends you all a tiny (although slightly chunkier)   

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins, thats great news about super peanut    well done little man


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins thats super news carry on little man    an you will be out of there soon and round the corner.   

did to all 3 of your wee ones


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

morning ladies, sorry no personals but at the moment i just dont have time to think.

anyway i thought id update you all on what actually happenened, 

as u know one of the babies was slowing down in growth so we had a planned scan on 3rd, i was expecting to stay in and probably deliver the babies over the weekend, that never happened cos as we were getting out of bed that morning Mr M called me asking me to go straight in for my scan and he would be getting the babies delivered that day.
it was all very rushed, we got to the scan about 10.45 were rushed straight through and then sped to Mr Ms office and then straight up to L&D, we had to wait a little while cos of 3 emergencys but we went to theatre about 3.30, after 3 attempts to get my spinal in, they finally got it and the babies were born soon after 2 minutes apart and Lui was born in his waters 
i never got to see them till just after midnight which was the worst part of it all.

anyway the babes are all doing fine, there all in scbu now, lui is off al drips and only has 2 wires now  he is on full feeds and although still teeny he is catching his sisters up RE feeding and has tried 2 bottles, the girls are on alternative bottle/tube feeds and are doing great.

i dont ask when they are coming home cos if i do i can be disapointed if it doesnt go to plan.

anyway i better go cos need some food before we get ready to go see them, ill try get back on for personals soon.

love to everyone, hope you are all well and good luck with any tx/2ww that are happening.

xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

did glad they are all doing really well      to them all i sure they will all be home with you very soon hun


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

Mins and Dids its great to hear from you both and im so glad there all doing great. hope all the other ladies are well aswell. ive added my story to the bottom of my thread if its worked im terrible on here m2m always has to help me ie with my ticker but if its right i did this one myself go me lol


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

go kery go thats is an amazing story, chicken pox are horrible i had them at 9yrs old and was quite ill with them. all the easter hols that year.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Its very quite on here at the mo   

Did, its lovely to hear from you. I'm so happy your 3 little ones are doing so well   

hello to everyone else, I hope your all well    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hello zarah i hope you are well hun,    it is very quite on here hun


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Caz, I am fine thank you. I hope your well


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i are'nt too bad waiting for this af is like waiting for christmas and that will be here first at this rate lol. are you getting ready for new intake in september, my niece has 2 half days one onthe 29 of this month and the other on the 13th of july. but my other niece goes for her half day visist's every tuesday afternoon from last week same county 2 different school.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/32498_400120636731_531591731_450302.jpg
this is my niece my sisters little girl thats starts school in septem ber this picture was taken this morning before we went into town


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't have anything to do with new intakes.. I work in Key stage 2. Your neice looks lovely


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Morning ladies   

Thank you for all of your replies and words of reassurance. Sorry I haven't been on for a few days. I've just been feeling awful. I've been crying all the time, feeling completely hopeless, and just experiencing every negative emotion there is out there.   I just can't believe that this could have worked for us and I'm only 4 days into the 2WW. I have another 9 days to go until testing and it feels like a lifetime away. Sorry to sound dramatic but I honestly underestimated how difficult the 2WW would be. I thought I would be fine and would be able to just put it to the back of my mind for a couple of weeks. No such luck. It's there all the time, playing mind games with me.

I'm still not feeling anything. My little blast (which we've named Pip) is now 9 days old and should have implanted by now. I've had no implantation spotting, no cramps, nothing, and I would love so much just to have had a tiny bit of spotting or some sort of sign that Pip is snuggling in. Within the next few days my body should start producing HCG in preparation for the dreaded test next week.     I am trying so much to be positive but it's so hard.

Being on the two week wait has brought home to us both how much we want this. Up until now it has all been theoretical and we didn't even envisage getting to this stage. Now we suddenly are, we have this potential little life which could be growing and settling in for the long haul, or could decide not to stay. It's so hard not knowing which of those outcomes will happen and I can't get my head around the possibility of this working for us.   

Sorry for the ramble and the "me" post. I don't know why I feel so negative.

I hope you're coping okay Kerry? Lots of love to you and to the rest of you. I might get on later to do some personals but it has been very quiet on here, hasn't it?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

M2M  - Its normal to feel how your feeling i was a wreck during the 2WW its the longest wait of your life. Dont worry about the symptoms i didnt have implantation spotting or anything like that i only knew i was pregnant because i tested a week early when i knew the HCG shot would have been out my system but then i would be tested everyday to see if the line got stronger i was a nightmare   

I feel you have a really good chance of a BFP you had the best quality blast put back i will cross my fingers for you    

 


Well im still going to be homeless but the housing team and letting agents have spoke to the mortgage lenders and they are giving us an extra 2 weeks so we have to be out by 14th July now. Housing are putting us on a high prority band for a house but that could still take about 2 months until then we have to maybe go in a hostel the housing department said which i know homes drug addicts no way am i going there. Our friend has offered to let us stay with them for a month after we get thrown out because we have seen a house and spoke to agency and they said its being renovated and will take 2 months to complete but we really like the house and its only 5 minutes from where i live now. The only thing with staying with our friends she is due to have a baby in 2 weeks but they dont mind having us there. really supportive of them and i couldnt be more grateful they really dont want me in that hostel.

Im just mad because i go through all this to get Riley have a lovely house and because the stupid woman didnt pay the mortgage we are suffering.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

it is very madding charlie hun, i would'nt fancy been in one of them hostal either hun not with a baby as well, with druggies and alkeys. i hope they can find you a house before the 2 months or better still before the 14th of july, would they not let you pay the money to the morgage people instead at the rate you are paying the land lady. have you just gone to council and letting agencys have you tried housing association like (places for people) they have offices in hull, etc


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

all that decorating you did as well to get the house how you wanted it before riley came along


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

We have tried all the housing associations they have nothing just put you on a long waiting list. The letting agents offered to buy the property of the mortgage lenders just to keep us in it and to rent it out to us but they wasnt having none of it they want the house to sell. Im glad I didnt do a lot to this house because I spent enough decorating it making it look nice we was gonna turf the garden as well within the next few months glad i didnt do all this earlier. Agency have been really good with us cant fault there service the landlord has another property in Hull with the same problem the tenants getting evicted dont know how she got away with it for so long our rent money has been going to her and obviously she has not been paying the mortgage with it another scam no doubt.


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi everyone sorry I went AWOL but I'm in down reg Hell I think.
It just hit me on Sunday, I feel soooo knackered, weepy, headachey, and irritable not to mention hot!!!! I don't know if it it got worse cause I started my AF or what but I really can't do another 9 days of this. I'm booked for my down regulation scan on Friday so I'm hoping they ll say I can start stimming rather than wait til the 25th as it says on my plan. I can only hope and keep my fingers crossed can't i. 
I have read through the whole of the past weeks posts but i've not taken much of it in, I'm just feel so confused so bear with me.

Fingers crossed for those that are PUPO and mini   to all the little tiny bumps and babies. Hello to everyone else.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

that seems a bit daft them not letting that letting agency buy it it would save a lot off time and assell trying to sell it and the same thing could happen againif someone gets a morgage to buy then cant afford to pay it, i wonder what that naughty lady has been doing with the money she has been getting for your rent though, deffinently a scam you pay the rent she dont pay then you end up on the streets how many more people as she done it to before you and the other people.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Well had some sort of good news. DH rung a letting company the other day about a property we saw to let and told the woman about our situation and she said give me the landlords details as i may buy the house from her. We didnt think we would get a call back but she rang today asking if she could come and view the house which we agreed. She has just been with her colleague who buys houses outright for cash he has 70 properties already. He said he would buy the house and could have it bought in 4 days if the landlords paperwork is up to date etc and if worst comes to worst he said he would rehouse in one of his other houses. This is great news i can start to relax a bit now because either way we should be ok now.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=182244&id=513157139&l=507b342e41

hi to everyone xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Liz what a fantastic photo!!!! It looks like Lui is posing for the camera    Wow don't they all look like you    

 

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh charlie that is brilliant news hun i hope they will let them buy the house then hun


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins love the new pic hun


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

liz the babys are all little cuties, i have just sent you a friends request hun wont be caz you may not recocnise the name it is me will pm you in a moment


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

M2M, what your feeling is natural... we all felt the same during the 2WW. Its an awful time. Try to relax abit hun   

Charlie, what a nightmare your having, you must be so stressed! I hope all goes well & you get to stay   

Did, what beautiful babies you have    I'm so glad you have put a pic on for us x

Manimoo, you sound like your having a rough time, it will all be worth it in the end   

Isobel, if your still reading.. I'm thinking of you hun & I miss our chats   

hi everyone else    x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww Liz the babies are so cute ive also added you on ******** lol.

Caz what is your ******** ?

Hi Zarah hope your well   Im very stressed hopefully it will be sorted soon


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie will see if i can send you a link to mine hun


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Evening ladies 

Thank you for the reassurance regarding how I'm feeling. This 2WW is killing me, it really is, but I'm actually feeling a bit better this evening for some reason. I have had really itchy boobs today (random!) which I don't think is due to the progesterone as I've been taking that for 11 days now. They feel really itchy, sore, heavy and a bit veiny. So whether that's false hope or not, I'll run with it, as it's making me feel better for now.

*Did* - Your babies are absolutely gorgeous. What a wonderful photo of the four of you.  I've also added you on ********!

*Zarah* - I am trying.  I hope you're okay love. 

*Mins* - Ohhhh a new pic of little Peanut. So so so so soooo cute!  He is definitely filling out, isn't he? Lovely.

*Charlie* - That's good news about the house, whatever the outcome may be. At least you and your lovely little family will have somewhere to live. I hope it all works out.   

*Manimoo* - Sorry to hear you're finding D/R difficult. It felt like a real drag for me, like it was lasting forever! I was given a stimms date of 1 week post-scan, but they actually started me on my stimms on the same day as my scan as they said they had an opportunity to bring it forward by a week. Denise explained that they can sometimes do that, so fingers crossed it'll be the same situation for you.

*Caz* - Your niece looks lovely. What a sweetie.  
*Kerry* - I love the new tickers.  Hope you're hoping okay with the 2WW... 

By the way, if anyone else wants to be ******** friends, send me a PM with your email address and I'll search for you on there. I'm "invisible" on ******** as I had a fall-out with a friend and she likes to try to make my life hell so I took my profile off the main search. But I'd love to be friends with any of you lovely Hull girls on there (only rule is no IVF talk on my wall as nobody knows yet!)


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m sent you link to hopefully my profile hun. let me know if it dont link


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m just added you i guessed it was you hun, how you feeling today dont look too much into the boob thing as mine started to ache after about 10 days of those progesstorone pessaries.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie you are now added hun will be able to chat privately now with you both


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

love your new pic too mins, 

just thought the reason for the delay in the photo is because i wouldnt let anyone see them till i had one of all 3 together, we finally got that pic today,  

off to bed now but will catch up with you all over the weekend hopefully x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

night liz and a little    for each of the babys when you see them tomorrow hun


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

dids the babies are gorg well done to you, if anyone else wants to add me on face book inbox me


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well it was quite yesterday hope everybody is well,   

kerry     

m2m     

liz and minnie hope you are both well and not getting too tired with all running about to and from hospital, it must a pain for you both.   

zarah how are you feeling now hun   

well we have another assembly this morning at school it (summer sing) this week, and a sharing assembly next week then we start with the end of term stuff after that.


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Well it's very quiet this week but I guess there is only me who is jabbing at the moment!!

Anyway I'm back from my down regulation scan and all looks fantastic demise called me a star pupil!! My lining is so thin it was unmeasurable, and there appears to be at least 8 folicles in my right ovary.
I did have to have a little laugh though cause she spent about 5 minutes looking about with the ultrasound probe before declaring she couldn't find my left ovary, erm no it's not been there for about 5 years!!

Anyway, I start stimming on 25th as planned with next scan on the 30th.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

its my left ovary they can never find and i have got both of them. but to look for it when you dont have it surely its in your notes.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All!

I'm back from my hols! We had a lovely time, very realxing but i did struggle with the heat a bit. Normally i'm a right sunseeker but i just couldn't get comfortable most of the time. Mind you it was pushing 40oC most days so i think most people might've found it a bit much. Anyway we had a very nice time - back to reality now!

So how's everyone been? I've had a quick read through the posts - very exciting time on here at the moment!

M2M - oh hunny i feel your 2ww pain. Its horrible isn't it? Hope you are doing ok at the moment. I found the best thing was to keep as busy as possible and try to not to think about what might be happening inside you. As for 'feeling pregnant' don't expect to feel anything! I still don't feel pregnant now - although when the nausea started at 6/7 weeks it made it feel a bit more real. During the 2ww the only symptoms i had were cramps, in fact not even cramps just some funny feelings down there and considering my blast split and i must've had 2x implantation i would've thought i'd feel more. I did get spotting at 8dp5dt which was the day before AF was due to arrive so i was convinced it was all over but as you know it was just implantation. Not everyone gets spotting though so don't worry if you don't! From how your cycle has gone you have a very good chance of a positive result. I think they say that when you get blasts that are good enough to freeze as well as a good one to transfer it increases the chances of success even more - i have everything crossed for you. Sending you lots of      and      and i hope you can manage to keep sane for the next week   

Kerry - hope you're doing ok too. Are you and M2M testing on the same day? Do you think you will be good and hold out until OTD? Have my fingers very tightly crossed for you too - would be so lovely to have a flurry of BFP's!

Manimoo - sorry to hear you are suffering with the down-regs. Don't worry though i'm sure you'll feel a lot better once you start the stimms. Great to hear your scan went well today, fingers crossed all goes to plan from here!

Did - you're babies are soooo beautiful. You must be so proud. Hope you are getting lots of time to enjoy them   

Mins - really pleased to here peanut if getting bigger and stronger. He still looks so tiny and cute in your picture. I hope you are starting to get lots of cuddles now that he is doing well   

Caz - can't believe your AF still hasn't arrived. This must be the longest cycle in the world....ever! Won't be too much longer till you get started again now.

Zarah - how are you hun? Hope you're doing ok and have managed to come up with a plan to get the finances together for your next cycle   

Charlie - sorry to hear about your housing situation. That sounds like a nightmare. Really hope you get something sorted soon - can't have you and little Riley with nowhere to go   

Isobel -    

Poppet - you're next hun!! Are you excited? Not long now until the little one arrived. Hope you're all prepared!

Ok i think i got everyone, sorry and big    to anyone i've missed.

Not much to report from me. I'm gradually expanding and definitely have a little bump in my belly now. Our next scan is a week on Monday when i will be 16 weeks - can't wait to see the little sprouts again!!

Lots of love to everyone

xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky glad to hear you had a good time, will you find out the sexs of the twins if you can or will you wait to see what you have when they are born hun


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Caz - we're going to find out the sex. I know it spoils the surprise a bit but i'm too impatient to wait!

x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i would be the same hun    i saw a lady in morrisons yesterday with twins and she had a boy and a girls only babys in one of those side by side twin prams


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi caz, the clinic was really crazy today they were running about 1/2 hour behind and while I was waiting there were 4 other couples all waiting to be seen. 
Denise looked stressed, didn't introduce herself or nothing everyone was flying round she did appologise and said she hadn't had time to read my notes I hope is a bit more calm next time.

Vikki nice to see your back and enjoyed yourself. Where did you go?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh my good glad i had that scan last week was first one of the day at 1.30 went in for the scan sat down again in waiting room then saw dawn and i was in and out within half an hour it was dead there was nobody in there but me no 1.45 and did'nt seem to be a 2pm either unless they came in when i was with dawn.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

well only a quicky from me as ive been in agony all day with really low down pains not cramps just pain and under there aswell it feels like im sat on a couple of tampons in sideways to say the least it hurts. hope everyone is ok


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh hun


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

another very quite day on here i hope you are all well and been doing good weekend things


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

it is very quite on here were is everyone gone these days.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Morning ladies 

*Kerry* - That sounds very sore. I wonder what's causing it? Has it eased off at all yet?  So sorry you're in pain.

*Vicky* - I think if I was having twins I'd want to know the sex too... but with a singleton I would probably want to wait. Not sure why - maybe because I'd want to be prepared for suddenly having two sons or two daughters!  I think with non-ID twins I'd be even more keen to find out the sexes though. Oooh you're almost 15 weeks, where does the time go?! Thank you so much for your reassuring words. They really helped, as did everyone else's. Not sure what I'd do without people to moan to. 

*Manimoo* - How weird is that that Denise couldn't find one of your ovaries?!! Maybe it's hiding... how strange. Great news about your lining - mine was borderline (5mm) but they didn't mind - you start stimming on my OTD!
Everyone else 

Well I'm feeling a bit better now, thanks to you girls and some of the ladies on the May/June cycle buddies thread. I'm still not feeling much of anything though I've had a few feelings that have come and gone - the odd twinge in my womb sort of area, itchy boobs, full-feeling boobs, sleepless nights, night sweats, slight nausea (though not enough to put me off food  ), a naughty dream (which I very rarely have), and so on... however those could all be down to the pessaries so I'm still clueless. Had some mild AF cramps the other day but they've gone now. I'm still almost convinced it's going to be a BFN... I did a sneaky test last week and it was, even though that was too early for a reliable result. (Nevertheless it broke my heart!)

Our little embryo (called Pip) is hopefully snuggled in now and ready to release some HCG for me to detect on a pregnancy test on Friday. For those of you testing soon, Boots in town has a BOGOF offer on First Response tests. They're normally £8.19 for a single test, or £10.49 for a twin pack. I got 2 x twin packs for £10.49 which is really good value. If it's a BFN I'll sell the others on eBay or use them for a future cycle, and if it's a BFP, well, I'll probably use the others "just to make sure" in the following weeks.  I think the offer's on until 28th June.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Well thought I should finally show my face- sorry for being AWOL for a over a week   

Kerry- hope the pain settles down hun and good luck for test day   

M2M-   for your test during the week hun. Now I dont want to worry you but the First Response aren't very reliable and often give people a very faint line even when they are getting a good strong line with another brand, they did me and then I was worried and googled them and found that lots of women had got a strong line with others and then only got a faint with FR despite being 6 or 7 weeks pregnant.You may not have that problem as I know Mins used these but just wanted to warn you so you don't panic   

Liz- Oh I bet you have your hands full now    How are the girls settling in? I will pm you soon xxx

Poppet- Not long for you    I can't wait to hear what the sex is    

Mani-How funny Denise looking for an ovary that doesn't exsist   I remember at an ante natal appointment my gp saying "Oh your ever so big are they sure your only having 1?"!!! All this despite TWINS being high lighted in my notes   

Caz- hope your ok hun. Sounds like you have the summer hols planned for all the kids   

Vicky- Glad you had a good time on holiday and your now almost at that 4 month point- how exciting!!!!! We're off to Marrakech for a week in 2 and a half weeks- really looking forward to it!  

Mins-    Going to pm you as soon as I get a chance

Well Ive finally got my appointment about my hands tomorrow night, only been waiting since March    Also don't know whether to ring the clinic as Im still spotting brown stuff and Ive had alot of pains so don't know whether I have an infection    Can't believe you just get left after a m/c with no after care  

Right I better go as Im cooking, got my parents coming round this afternoon and also need to clean up   

I wont be posting very much but I am still popping on to see how your all doing so all take care and Im sending you lots of    


xxxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Isobel, you're allowed to be AWOL for as long as you like.   Sorry to hear about the spotting. I would ring the clinic if I were you as any after-effects of the m/c are surely their responsibility? Thanks for the tip re: First Response, though that surprises me as everyone was saying how good they are.   I wish I hadn't bought 4 of them now! What brand do you recommend then? I'll be doing the clinic test too on Friday so hopefully will get a reliable result out of one of them!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ive used First Response, Clear Blue and Super drug and Id say Super Drug (early response) were the best- really cheap as they are often on offer and give a good response. I tested + 5 days past transfer last yr with one and 4 days this time round I got a faint pos    You might be fine with the FR, sorry I didnt want to panic you but I also didnt wnat you being confused like I was as I had a good strong line from the Super Drug and only a faint one with the First Response   

Yeah I think I will call the clinic, as I dont want to be going away feeling ill   

xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning All

Isobel - lovely to 'see' you! Glad you've got a holiday booked, you definitely deserve a break. Marrakech sounds fantastic, i hope you have a lovely time   

M2M - oooh naughty dreams eh? I had those too (infact they've only just stopped in the last few weeks, was very weird because i never normally get them either - definite pg sign i'd say   ) I think a few of the other girls that got a BFP did too - looking good honey! I'm still keeping everything crossed for you - when will you test? I can't really comment on FR tests, i used a superdrug cheapy at 11dp5dt and got a very definite line so i'd say the superdrug ones are good.

Hiya to everyone else. Looking like we might get a bit of sunshine today - thank goodness i can actually get some of my holiday washing dry!

x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

M2M - As Isobel said the superdrug ones are a lot better i used them 5 days past transfer too and got my positives from there i used first response too but cant remember how far past transfer but i know i never had any BFN's with any of them just faint lines which got stronger everyday


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Charlie- Sorry I forgot to mention you and Zarah last time, I knew I'd forgotten people but didnt sleep well last night so a bit tired today    Lots of love to you and Riley   

Zarah- did you get my pm hun    Hoping everything is ok with you xxxx

Vicky- Thanks hun, yeah my dh booked the break to surprise me, he's booked us into a gorgeous riad so Im hoping we have a lovely time   

  to everyone I forgot to mention  
xxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Isobel - wow, what a lovely DH you have! I bet you'll have a fantastic time


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

hello everyone and thankyou for the well wishes sorry i never really do personals im terrible with remembering all your names but i do think of you and isabel it was nice to here from you ive been worring about you, you really need to ring the unit or ward 34 my friend was the same and needed antibiotics and bloody strong ones at that hope your better soon. M2m ive been having the dreams too i must of slept with half of briton this week and all the thing your feeling i am to ive got a question for you all how early is to early to test do you think my otd is in a week tomorrow i have done a couple and there all been bfn untill today and ive got a very very faint positive but with a early test kit what do you all think.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Kerry - if you've had a negative followed by a positive then it should be a true BFP. The risk with early testing is that you get a false positive because the HcG is still in your system from the trigger shot but if you've had a negative it must be our of your system. How many days are you since EC & ET now?


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

13 days since trigger 11 days since e.c and 8 days since transfer


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

just popping in to say hello xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel -   and Riley sends you a big   too

Zarah -   

Kerry - Could be a positive il keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Sounds good Kerry    you do realise your going to keep on testing now don't you    Thinking of you   

Charlie- Aw thanks hun   

Zarah- Ive pm'd you back   

xxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Kerry - looking good!!

Big waves to Zarah and Charlie   

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Vicky - Hope you and your little babies are well   

Minnie and Dids - Hope your babies are also doing well in the hospital


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good morning ladies well i was awol yesterday what a carry on we had no electric it was of for almost 12 hrs but my mum and my sister had electric so was ru to there houses to make cups of tea, and my sister next door neighbour has one of those little gas camping stoves so she lent me that so i could do somet to eat and then they all lost electric, but my having borrowed that ment i could help a family that moved in last weekend across the way as they have an 8 month old as they needed the babys bottle warming up, his mummy was telling me he is an arkward little bugger and wont drink his milk cold.

well glad to see you all seem to be well,   

m2m and kerry all sounding good for test days     

soory no personals but i am having problems with my left eye and it just keeps running, i have eye problems anyway but this is making it worse feels like there is somet in it, i am going to caal gp and see if i can get in to see somebody this morning.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Feeling absolutely devastated this morning. I was up about five times in the night with terrible period pains, and have had a bit of spotting too, which is too late for implantation spotting. I can just feel that my AF is on its way, and the clinic handbook says you should expect a period 14-16 days after egg collection if the treatment hasn't worked. Today is 14 days after egg collection. There are no words for how sad I feel at the moment.
  
We'll do the test on Friday anyway, for closure, but I expect I'll have a full-blown AF by then anyway.

Finding it very difficult to cope being at work this morning and I've only been here a few minutes.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww M2M hopefully its not your AF   Il keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Can you not take this week off M2M as you really need to think about yourself and not work. Ive sent you a pm xxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Just been to the loo, proper bleeding now.   I can't take any more time off, I've had too much off lately already.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww M2M im really sorry   If you dont feel up to going dont go theres nothing worse than being stuck at work when you are upset and going through this


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm already at work, my period started when I was here... sitting at my desk sobbing, it's ridiculous, everyone is staring at me and I'm trying to hide behind my hair.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I would come home because your not going to be able to concentrate being upset


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

M2M- please go home hun, your in no fit state to be in a work environment.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you for the sweet messages.   

I stayed at work as I have taken way too much time off sick this year (had every virus going) but I have been okay. I've been crying quite a bit but luckily nobody has asked any awkward questions and I've been able to hide a bit. At lunchtime DP and I just went out to the car and sat in the back seat to eat our lunch and have a cuddle. I am still heartbroken but feeling a bit better this afternoon.

I decided to phone the clinic and ask to speak to one of the nurses, as the thought of going through this entire working week with no closure was horrendous. I spoke to Denise and she has told me to stop the pessaries, take the pregnancy test tomorrow and only phone them back if it's positive. She's marked the cycle down as negative so thankfully I won't have to hold out until OTD and phone them then as well.

I asked her about frosties and at first she thought we didn't have any   but then she checked with Sue who confirmed we have 4 frosties. I can phone up with my next AF (will be end of July / start of August) and I can have 2 x embryos replaced providing they survive the thaw.     I really hope they do and that next time is our turn.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

M2M and partner, thinking of you both xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

M2M - Really sorry it may not have worked   its great you have 4 frosties though to use


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

M2M - i'm so sorry to read your posts today      Is it definitely a full blown AF? The reason i ask is i had spotting at exactly the same time as you and terrible period pains and was so sure AF was going to arrive but after a day it stopped. I'm sure you know yourself whether it is a definite AF and i think you have done right to ring the clinic. Doing the pg test tomorrow will give you a definite result so at least you can be sure one way or the other.

Sending you lots of    and hoping for a little miracle for you tomorrow.

xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m i am    for a miracle for you tomorrow hun   

well i managed to get gp appt and turns out i have some sort of infection he did'nt say it was but he gave me some drops which are antibiotic drops to treat infections. so    they help if it gets worse or is'nt improving by wednesday morning i have to go stright back.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

M2M - I'm so sorry you are having such a bad time of it, sending you and your dp lots of      and     

Mins x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Just to let you all know that as instructed by the clinic, I did my test first thing this morning and it's a definite   for us. I was kind of relieved in a funny sort of way as if it had been positive, I would've assumed a chemical pregnancy / early m/c due to the amount of bleeding I've had. Still bleeding heavily today with clots bigger than I've ever seen in a normal period (sorry for the TMI) and a lot of pain. At least now I've done the test I can have some ibuprofen, and a hot water bottle when I get in from work tonight.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m i'm so sorry to you and dp   

oh and still no af but dawn did say at least 14 days before it should arrive and that was on the 11th, i thought af was going to show last night but no signs today.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

M2M - i'm so sorry honey    I'm gutted for you, i really am. Take some time for you and DP and at least you know you've got you're 4 frosties you can use very soon. Sending you massive   

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

M2M really sorry about your BFN


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

M2M- I wont go on as I said it all yesterday to you    but you know Im thinking of you and know exactly how your feeling    Take care xxxx


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

M2M i am so sorry hun for your bfn hope you and dp are looking after each other and take some time out over weekend to


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry it was a BFN M2M    Please take care of yourself xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

wow poppet you really dont have long now 3 weeks and counting.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

M2M, I'm so sorry about your BFN    I know exactly how your feeling right now & its deverstating. If you need me for any advice please feel free to PM me    I send all my love & thoughts to you & DP... take care    x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

af as final arrived ladies at long last   , i now have to ring the clinic to tell them so they can advise what to do after day 21 of the pill which i have to start from day 2 tomorrow.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

yayyyyyyyyyy for af i bet you've never been as happy to see her


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

your not kidding kerry ment i could ring and find out what to day after day 21 on pill well i rang clinic and receptionist went off and spoke to dawn i have to take the pill from tomorrow for 21 days then have a break then i should have a bleed and i have to ring when i have that bleed and that will be my day one with d/r been later in august so i only have one appt in august while kids are on holiday.

how are you doing hun     

dids and mins hope the babys are all well


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i hope everyone is well    love to all i hope you are making the most of the sunshine ladies


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you ladies for all the love and hugs. 

I am still incredibly sad but things are perhaps a little brighter today. I'm not sure yet. The past three days have been very difficult but I perked up a little last night when thinking about our frosties and the chance we have with them in August/September time. Has anyone here ever had FET at Hull?
I hope you're all well this morning. 

Glad you got your AF *Caz* - we may be cycle buddies next time as I'm on the pill now too (started yesterday). Denise says we can start again with my next AF in July and D/R appointment would be 21 days after that, in August. For the FET I will only need to D/R and I think it's done with tablets and patches rather than injections.
*Kerry* - I have everything crossed for you.   

Thank you again to all of you for the brilliant support. It has been a very hard few days. xxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m when you start the pill on day 2 does it mke this bleed lighter as i seem to be having a very heavy one this times    i used to take the pill years ago but i cant remember if it made the bleed lighter when i started at the begining of the bleed


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I started on Day 3 this time (yesterday) but had a very heavy AF after the TX, so not sure... haven't had much bleeding at all today, just spotting really, so I think most of it came out in the first two days! When I was on the pill before it made my AFs very heavy, whereas some people say it makes them lighter... so hard to say really.   I have noticed though that when I have a heavier one it doesn't seem to last as long!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh well guess we are all different, my af normally last for at 7 days no matter what, i start the pill today will take it with all my other tablets at bedtime so i dont forget.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

M2M, I'm glad your feeling a little better. I know only too well that what your going through is very tough. You are lucky to have frosties as it gives you something to start feeling positive about   

Caz, at last your AF arrived!!   

Kerry, good luck for OTD   

I hope all you other lovely ladies, babies & bumps are well    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

wants monday here already its dragging like mad


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies, im really sorry ive not been able to come on and really dont have time right now for personals, just reaslisd it had been nearly a week. my girls came home on friday and i havent had a minute since, lui still isnt home so its too and from hospital every day.

i hope everyone is well

m2m sorry to hear about you BFN (big hugs) x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i have just seen on ******** girls are home such fab news did you know they were coming home liz or was that a total surprise when you went to hospital on friday.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Dids - Great news your girls are home hopefully not long until Lui can be with you all   
Kerry - Not long until testing il keep my fingers crossed for you    

Minnie - Hope peanut is doing well   

Caz, Isobel, Zarah and M2M   

Riley had his injections yesterday he was so brave with the first one but once she jabbed him with the 2nd in his other leg his eyes filled with tears and he cried like ive never heard him cry before and she drew blood it must have hurt felt so bad for him but he has been fine since he was very brave bless him.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi everyone, sorry have been AWOL for a while, really needed to take some time out. Have tried to catch up but so much has happened since I last posted, so i'm sorry if i miss anyone

Mins ~ Great to hear Super Peanut is putting on weight    I love your profile piccy of him in his tenny tiny babygrow.....tooooo cute 

Dids~Congrats on the safe, if not slighty unexpected arrival of the triplets. It must all be a whirlwind right now but i hope you're able to enjoy this special time. Fingers crossed Lui is strong enough to come home to his mummy, daddy and sisters very soon    . Did all the work on the house get finished in time?

Isobel ~ Glad you've got a holiday booked, did you say Marrakesh? I've always fancied there or Tunisia   

M2M ~ So very sorry to hear this tx wasn't successful, praying that your little frosties do it for you next time. You and DP take care of each other   

Caz ~ Yeah AF has finally arrived    Not too long to wait now 
Zarah ~ How is the saving going? It will be worth the wait when you get to have a full tx to yourself.    

Poppet ~ Wow, Piglet will be arriving pretty soon    

Charlie ~ Riley has grown so much, he looks like a proper little boy in your profile pic. Bless him for crying at his jabs   

Kerry ~ Sending lots of      for a BFP

  to anyone i have missed xx


I had my laparoscopy yesterday with Mr M. The ladies on the gynae day ward were lovely, a much better set up than when i had my last lap at Barnsley. He found new endo on my right ovary and uterus, so zapped that with the laser. The cyst on my left ovary was the size of a cricket ball so they drained and zapped it too. He said the left ovary looked OK though. Then he said the endo and cyst would come back and the best cure for it was pregnancy, so he was putting us straight throught to IVF....no clomid!! Was still doped up when he came round so i had to ask him to repeat it as thought i was imagining it. He rang the IVF unit there and then to tell them to expect us. When I was ready to go home, the nurse took us down to the IVF unit to fill in the welfare forms and gave us some forms for us to give to GP. Bit confused though as receptionist said that Mr M hadn't asked for us to fill in criteria form, so need to ring Dawn on Monday to see what we do next.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

that is brilliant news i bet you are so relieved how is boo now hun


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Caz, yes i'm really pleased and excited, but also bit shocked/scared as it feels very close that we will have THE tx that could change our lives! I'd got my head round idea of clomid as it was another weapon in our armoury, but now it feels like IVF is our only chance. Mr M said that we would go on waiting list and it would be about 2/3 months    

Will you start your next cycle late July?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Fabulous news Willi    I bet your really excited!!!!! Yes we go to Marrakech in 12 days!!! I love Tunisia too, we're off back there next Easter


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yes willi my day one will be late'ish in july but not sure now they have me on pill.

charlie have you had rileys appt for physio on his neck yet it seems like ages since you said he had been referred hun


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Boo is much, much better. His wounds have healed but he has collitis now (inflamed colon) so on more meds but it's not bothering him. We've started to get him over his dog phobia when on lead, i just shove cheese in his mouth and he doesn't bark/growl anymore   

DP is fast asleep on sofa, he's had dodgy tummy for 3 days and has been running round after me so he's worn out, bless him.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh hope he's feeling better now, think we are goner have to get our male dog to vets soon.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Caz, they were ment to be coming home on the saturday actually, we stayed at the hospital on the thursday night and on the friday morning the place was so busy i asked if there would be any chance we could take them that day, after alot of waiting and rushing around they finally got there paper work done and we left that afternoon, so it was kinda planned but a day earlier.

willi. yup work on the house complete, well kinda the kitchen and bathroom is all working we just need to decorate now, looks ace though and we have a washing machine and dishwasher that get lots of hammering.

hope everyone is well, off back to bed now just been feeding frankie so thought id pop on and say Hi xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning everyone,

just popping in to say hi to you all. 

Now I'm going to get ready for a day of sun, beer & football    COME ON ENGLAND!!!!


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning All

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine - boy its hot!!

Zarah - me too hun, i'm not a massive footie fan but i do like the England games. Just hope they put a proper performance in this time!

Winki - brilliant news that you've been referred for the IVF. Mr M knows what he's doing so i'm sure the IVF is your best shot - forget the clomid, i hated being on it! I know its all a bit scary but you will have a great chance of finally getting your BFP. Exciting times!

Caz - great news that AF FINALLY arrived. You have been so patient, i would be tearing my hair out! Won't be long now though and you'll be starting it all again!

Hi to everyone else! Enjoy the beautiful weather.

xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

did it was probably the best thing to do to ask to get them out of there so they could have those 2 cots for somebody else, have they given you an indicater as to when lui can be home with you, paul and the girls, i bet you will be glad to have him home, are you spend as much time at the hospital with lui as you were when they were all in, bet they have put some weight on bless them, frankie having a feed did lola not want feeding as well.

vicky it is so hot ment to be hottest day of the year today, i have aload of washing in the washer needs hanging sheet, duvet cover and pillow case but its so hot out i dont want to go out there.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

oh i carn't wait till tomorrow to do test and make it official im so tired and this weather is not helping at all


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Kerry ~ It's not much longer to go, hang in there hun     

Caz ~ Hope your pooch isn't poorly? 

Did ~ That's good news, we live in a building site still....have told DP that will need to change if we get a BFP!   to you all and    that Lui can come home soon

Isobel ~ Am tres jealous, how long are you going for?

Well, i'm still sore and i can't face the heat so have been inside most of the day. Am bored out of skull as can't do anything. Decided to have a look around for info on what supplements we should start and what we should start to cut out of diet etc and am completely confused now as the lists are endless!!! and sometimes contradictory!    Any advice?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

he keeps licking his back end all the time done it for ages had anti biotics from one vets for infection in his glands but made no diffrence but i am goner see if it can be sorted he drives me mad and gets everything wet though after he as licked at it, think he will need a op like boo had to be honest, but dreading the cost though.

kerry going to pm you hun.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

to be honest if you take folic that is all your gp will tell you that you need but vit c and zinc which i have been taking for ages and salenium isobel is the one in the know bout vits. everything is contradictor in the first place, cut out alcohol which i'm sure you know and i dont worry to much about caffienne but some ladies do so maybe cut that down or cut it out, you can get caffienne free tea and coffe and cola now.

mins hope peanut is still put weight on for his mummy and daddy,


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

caz, they havent even filled the beds because they are under staffed so actually we didnt have to leave. nicu is full but scbu is empty.
we dont ask questions about when he can come home, as i have said before i just wait because if i asked and it didnt happen id get upset. he'll be home when he is ready and he can quite easily go backwards aswell as forwards
nope we only spend a bout 2 hours a day with him cos he is always asleep, and i feel more comfortablr leaving him then the girls.

and yea lola had been fed but paul fed her so he had already gone back to bed because she finished before frankie. i cant feed 2 at once im not magic.

hope all you ladies are well, soooooo nice this weather shame i dont go outside cos its too warm for the girls.

isobel.... holiday in 12 days whhooooohooooo id love to go there.... maybe one day eh LOL x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

liz do you see much of mins now lui is in scbu we have'nt heard how is going on for 2 weeks. if you see her send our love. i'm sure he will be home soon liz have they all gained weight etc now, if you need anything just ask hun,    i ment to ask if you got that lovely big pushchair with the steering wheel, lui is in good hands and the nurse's are there and know what they are doing and i am sure they will tell you if aything was to happen and you are'nt there, i should think it will get some rest when you do get them all back together as it must be pain toing and frowing to hospital everyday. 

oh well i must say the postman has just been an if he had'nt bothered it really would'nt of matter all i ever get is junk, i dont go out in the sun either did as i go red like a lobster and i just burn so i dont see the point, plus its usually cooler to stay in door than go out in the sun.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good morning kerry and how are you this morning   

m2m i hope you are well how the rash this morning, has you af gone, mine seems to have stpped never had such a short bleed in ages.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

good morning ladies im very well this morning and can now let you all know i got my bfp its actually been there for 8 days but did'nt want to say anything till today as today is my otd,ive been to my docs to let them know and had to give them a water sample and have my first doc appointment on wed so its all go,i have to wait to this afternoon to ring dawn so will let you all know when my scan will be which i carn't wait for cos im sure theres more then 1 as ive had on off morning sickness for a week already and im so tired im also huge already i know some of this will be my overies but you can actually feel my uterus bump already and im only 4weeks and 5 days but i was showing at 8 weeks with jake.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

you might have more than two kerry you never know that is fantastic new as you know i had already guessed hun.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Good morning ladies

Kerry - congratulations on the    always great when you can make it official! Really pleased for you and i hope all goes well and the time passes quickly until your scan. I bet you can't wait to find out how many are in there!

Did - lovely to hear from you. Really pleased the girls are home and well and hopefully Lui will be joining you all soon.   

Caz - how are you today. Enjoying the sunshine?

Big waves to everyone else.

My news is that we had our 16 week scan today. Everything was great with both babies, both growing nicely and no signs of TTTS (phew!) and we found out we are having......   !! We are over the moon! Feels really strange knowing that i'm going to have 2 little boys, makes it all very real now that we know what they are, might even treat myself to a couple of little babygrows sometime soon as we still haven't bought a thing.

Hope everyone is well   

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Kerry - Congrats on your BFP   

Vicky - Aww 2 little boys thats good they will have each other to play with. Id love to have a little brother for Riley


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Kerry - Congrats on your BFP, how exciting that there might be more than 1 on board             

Vicki ~ Glad your scan went well, and how exciting that you found out the sex    I don't think i'd be able to resist buting something now   

Caz ~ I'd think very hard before having his glands removed, Boo is much better now but there really was a period of time when i questioned if we had done the right thing by him    Has he has them expressed before? 

Rang Dawn today (ooh it's just so exciting to be saying that!!   ) and she said that she has requested for IVF clinic to make us our first apt and that we should expect a letter in the post soon.....oh my giddy aunt, so excited!

  to everyone

xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi ladies   

Kerry- Woo hoo- I too was going to say you may have more than one in there   

Did-    Glad everything  is going well with the wee ones xxx

Willi- Im excited for you hun    We're just going to Marrakech for the week but off away for a week in the summer hols too and then to Tunisia for 2 weeks next April   

Vicky- two boys    God help you for the first few yrs    Im only joking hun Im over the moon for you   

Zarah- how are you my treasure?   

Poppet-   

Charlie- hope Riley is okay with this blooming hot weather   

Right I know Ive missed people but Im really busy stripping walls so my dad can decorate whilst we're on holiday- oh he's a good un!!

Take care ladies xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

willy no he has'nt they just put him on to antibiotics which have made no difference, an we are'nt totally sure if that is why is chase his back end round all the time lickingand getting everything wet, i wonder if that was how you round out that was the problem with boo, its so hard with dogs and cats wish they could talk to tell you whats wrong.

vicky when is you due date hun, you know were i am if you want anything, just remeber not to go mad on buying things as they could have it wrong, dont want to put a dampener on things but it is possible i know somebody that was told they were having a girl and it turned out to be a boy,


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel i bet the decorating will be nice to come back a bit like a fresh start are you taking the kids away this time as well.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Kerry, congratulations on you BFP   

Vicky, two boys! how lovely, you must be thrilled   

Isobel, I'm fine thank you for asking    I'm going to PM you soon xx

Hope everyone else is doing well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel  - Riley is coping ok with the weather just gets tired alot. Hes got to the stage now where he wants to be cuddled all the time to be settled to sleep bless him they are really clever at playing us lol. I hope you enjoy your holiday you deserve it   I could do with one right now still got the housing problem been giving higher priority for housing but nothing as yet, on the upside we havent recieved the new eviction notice yet so we might get longer here


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

kerry have you got the date for your scan now.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

getting it tomorrow when my mam goes and gets me my progesterone pesseries


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks girlies

Isobel - don't joke about having my hands full with 2 boys -thats exactly what keeps going through my mind. Everyone has said how much easier girls are so i'm now a bit scared about having 2 boisterous boys! I'm sure we'll be fine though   

Caz - i'm pretty certain they haven't got it wrong, it was clear as day on the scan that there was something between their legs. If they're girls i don't know what they've got going on down there      My EDD is 13th Dec.

Zarah - thank you honey. We are very very excited!   

xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies   

Sorry I haven't been on for a while but I rarely seem to be in at the moment, and when I am I'm usually attached to an electric breast pump    So much has been going on its taken me a while to read through all of your posts!

Kerry - I'm soo happpy for you, oooh I wonder if it is twins   

Willy - Excellent news on the IVF referal and I'm so relieved to hear that Boo is doing allot better.

Yogvic - How lovely you are having two little boys, don't listen to the horror stories about boys.  Everyone told me that boys are much more affectionate and much less bother than girls - particularly as they get older    

M2M -     

And huge    to all you other fantastic ladies out there, sorry for the very limited personals.

Well things with Peanut have been going really well over the last few days, he is now 3lb 10oz and last night he was moved out of his incubator in to a cot    It is fantastic to be able just to touch him and pick him up when I want.  He is wriggling around, squeaking loads and looking gorgeous (not that I'm biased   )  The doctors changed him from the CPAP breathing machine on to something called High Flow which is much gentler and just looks like a little clear tube that runs under his nose giving him a light flow of air with extra oxygen.  They have been weening him off that over the last couple of days and tommorow (if he is ok overnight   ) they will try taking him off it to breath completely on his own.  If he manages that ok they are looking at transfering him from the NICU in to the SCBU!!!  That would be amazing as he would then just need to get feeding properly and we could start thinking about taking home    It's nuts to think that he should have still been in my tummy for at least another two months!!!!!  

Anyway ladies thankyou so much for thinking about me and wee Peanut the      are continuing to the job   

  and   

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh Mins its so lovely to hear that Peanut is doing well and he's now out of his incubator. I bet you can't wait to be taking him home and he must be doing fantastically to be at this stage already. Sending lots more      to make sure he keeps getting stronger and stronger   

Thanks for the reassurance about the boys. Its nice when people say positive things, all i've had so far is how its going to be such hard work and they could be little terrors    I'm sure some girls are horrors too!!! Anyway we're super duper excited and thats all that matters   

xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins that is fantastic new to say he was tiny and weighed just short of 2lb when he was born he has put on almost 1lb in the last 2 weeks has'nt he he will soon be weighing a healhty six pound at this rate hun keep going peanut i really think you are over the worst now.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

that depends my sister has 2 boys and a girl and god can she throw some moodys at times and she is only 4 so good help her when she 14, i dont remember either of use been like that, the eldest lad as a right attitude too. you might get one that a pleasure to have and the other thats a terror to have, you got names yet, if its out like my niece we never knew what she was ubtil she was born always had her legs crossed sister always said that was to protect her dignatity.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Caz ~ Will Pm you as don't think girls want top hear details of doggy glands!!


Mins ~ It great news to hear that Peanut is going from strength to strength, and putting on the weight, he must have quite an appetite?! I can's begin to comprehend what you and DP have been through with your pregnancy and since he was born, it must be such a huge releif he is growing stronger. Have you picked a name yet or are you waiting? Sending    and   to all three of you 


Am zonked so came and got in bed with cup of tea, when out of side window i saw the neighbour squatting and having a pee in the middle of the field between us! Just there, in the middle of the field with fella sat in front of her. DP shouted "we know what your doing" out the window but she can't have heard and just carried on! Now, i've been caught out before, but her loo must only be 30 seconds from there!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Willi- How bizarre!!!!  

vicky- no I wouldn't worry either, if they are going to make a mistake it's usually with girls. Like you say you can see quite clearly a boys bits but its the girls they usually say they "think" . My experience of boys is that they are a nightmare for the first few yrs as they are so much more boisterous than girls however now mine are 13 he's really laid back (but sneaky   ) my dd is very hormonal and bad tempered but this is probably to do with girls maturing quicker than boys    

Mins-    Ill have a natter to you tomorrow   

Zarah- Ill pm you in a minute xxx

Charlie- oh aren't they indeed good at playing us    Glad he's doing ok xxx

M2M- my lovely how are you doing?   

xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Minnie - Great news about peanut   Hopefully he will be home soon with mummy and daddy   

Vicky - I would love another boy Riley is really affectionate already and really clingy to me not his daddy maybe a bad thing hes clingy though but i love it


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh I just read my post back and it sounds like I hate boys!!! I don't and mine was adorable when he was little but just harder work when he was a toddler than my daughter


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

We know what you mean Isobel


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

willi i have pmed you back hun thanks vets for him then me thinks. how dirty i am sure you did'nt need to see that at that time of night might not of been so bed if it had been dark though and you could'nt have seen, i have been court short before but no way would i have done that i would have waited.   

yes isobel we know what you mean hun   

my nephew at 10 is sneaky so i know what isobel means, i dont like it when he is like that, one thing hes does as well he will ask if he can do or is allowed something and if he's told no he will either nag or do it anyway so whats the point in saying no, but on the other hand his brother is 7 and quite the oppisite i dont mind taking him shopping he never nags or asks for anything, my niece will ask for something and if you say no it depends on her mood sometimes she is o.k another time she has a moody about it. oh i wonder how her school visit will go this afternoon


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

dogs into vets this morning at 10.40.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Off to walk pooch as am going stir crazy in house!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

kerry did you got your scan appt today. hun


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

i did thank you caz its the 16 th july which will be nice as its mine and pauls annerversary that week aswell i carn't wait just want to know all is well in there and then i can enjoy been pregnant again


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Ooooooh Kerry, congratulations on your BFP!!!!! Will be keeping an eye on his thread to see how many there is in there!!!

Yog - Dont believe the stories about boys, my DS is a little sweetheart, a lot easier going that my DD is!!

Willi - Will you get an appointment soon or will you have to go on the waiting list, hope you get to start soon!

Mins, so so pleased little peanut is doing so well!! Often popping on here to look for news from you.

S
xx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Yey Kerry, i'm sure it will fly by to your scan. How are the pg symtoms?

Scooby ~ Mr M said wiating list is 2/3 months and Dawn said she has requested IVF clinic to arrange our first appointment so expecting something in the post this week/next week....eeekkkkk!

  to everyone xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

willi, i take it you will be nhs then they have to see you within 18wks hun, so i should think you will at the info either july or august and then starting with your bleed after the info evening.   dawn is very nice and karen on reception she is absolutely lovely to i am sure the other girls will tell you the same.

kerry thats not long at all 2 weeks on friday cant wait to see how many you have in there hun


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Kerry - Big congrats on your BFP!!!!!

Vicky - I would love twin boys, so I'm over the moon for you.  I don't think you can generalise about which is easier as I believe all kids are different no matter what the sex.   

M2M - Hope you're ok hun?   

Mins - great to hear about Peanut doing so well. I'm sure it won't be long before he's in SCBU like you say and charming all the nurses in there too!!   

Did - great to hear the little ones are all doing well. Hope you're getting plenty of help!!!   

Willi - are you excited by any chance?   Hope those dates come through soon!

Caz - good to hear you can finally start again, seems ages since your last cycle now but AF taking that long didn't help!!

Isobel -   all these holidays coming up - enjoy them hun!!

Charlie - Riley sounds like he's doing really well.  Bet you're an old hand at this motherhood lark now aren't you   

Big hugs to anyone I've missed   

As for me, well the hot weather is making me feel rubbish.  I know everyone likes a bit of sunshine but I'd settle for strong northerly winds and temperatures of around 10 degrees!!! Difficult to do much at the minute with the pelvic pain I get when walking and turning over in bed (Mins will understand what I mean) so I try and do a little bit when I can. Nursery all decorated now and hospital bags packed just waiting for baby to turn up   

Love to everyone
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Poppet I love being a mummy he has started doing proper laughs now but only in his sleep cant wait until he does it awake. Hes getting really clingy in the day wont go to sleep without me cuddling him, love it though   . Hes also sleeping through from about half 7 until 4 or 5 hes really good.

Only 3 weeks left, bet ya cant wait? wonder if baby will be pink or blue...

My friend could totally understand where your coming from with the weather shes 2 days over and her belly is huge she definately has a 9lb + baby in there her first was 9lb 10oz i think.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i am sure the next 3 weeks will fly now infact i'm sure it as kids break up 3 weeks on friday oh no god help everyone when they do, i bet zarah is looking forward to some me time in the hols.

i cant wait to see blue or pig hun i think you could be a pink one but i was wrong with vicky babys, though so we will see.

i will start with day one of next bleed, so that ec and et are sept and all scans so not interferring with days out that are planned for school hols with the kids. 
just want to let you all know i had a bit of good new yesterday afternoon dh gets his contract next week and will have 9.5 days hols plus xmas,    so i think he may decide to take a second week off after transfer as they have to give 7 days notice and then i said he has to save the others for scans etc if tx works, i think that is a plan.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Pretty scary having only 3 weeks to go but at the same time I think I'd rather have baby here now so I can stop looking like a beached whale!!  Hope my baby doesn't turn out to be 9lb plus as I'm only little (height wise anyway!) 

I'm sure Riley will be laughing away soon enough.  Have you seen that episode of Friends where Ross and Rachel were singing to their baby to make her laugh - you could try that


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

He does a big smile for me like hes gonna laugh but he cant get it out  I felt quite big but my bump was quite small here is a pic of my bump at 38 weeks i really miss it, even though hes out you miss being pregnant too because you try and remember how it felt them moving and you cant really 

http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/6340/38weeks4.jpg
http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/5789/38weeks3.jpg

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm definitely bigger than you was Charlie but then again I was bigger than a size 8 before getting pregnant so its not really a huge surprise. I didn't start to show properly till around 20 weeks and then its never stopped growing since! I've got more stretch marks than I care to look at but I was never a bikini wearer anyway so its no big deal. My bump is similar to yours though in that its mainly at the front rather than anywhere else.

I find it so funny that I can't see my feet without leaning forward.  When I get on the scales I have to get off again to see the reading   

Had slightly raised blood pressure at MW appointment on Monday and a bit of protein, hoping its not a sign of anything too serious   

I bet once Riley starts laughing when he's awake he'll be laughing at everything


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

well ive been to docs this morning and its all been confirmed they did a urine pregnancy hormone test on monday the same a a blood one it wasnt my first of the day i had just had 2 cups of tea and had been to the toilet about 1hr beforhand so not very strong sample id say but it still came back at 1800 so i guess thats good he has given me all my papers and sent off for my booking in appointment so i guess its all real now.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I have a ton of stretch marks now im back in size 10 and 8 in some things but have a little jelly belly now but Riley was worth every stretch mark so they dont bother me.

If your high blood pressure stayed high they would probably start you off like they did me no point putting you on drugs like they did me at your stage

Kerry thats a good reading


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Caz ~ Yes we are NHS funded, i didn't know about the 18 wks deadline. What is it exactly that they have to do in that timeframe?   

Poppet ~ I feel for you, i normally love the sun but with feeling tender still i can't face it, it must be tough in this heat when your heavily pregnant   

Kerry ~ Great news about your bloods. I have no idea of levels but 1800 is a lot in anything   

Spent afternoon at my best friends with her 12 week old boy, has been lovely, he's just gorgeous with big chubby legs and arms   

 to everyone


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

they have to see you within 18 weeks and all tx as to be complete in that time and it's the same the second time round too. so once you have the info evening appt then you are on the road to first lot of tx, it depends though as some of the ladies recently have just been sent a dvd to watch, you cat start tx until you have been to info evening though which could be next friday the 9th so could be booked up, but if you want to know ring them as that what i did. we could be cycle buddies if it is if not and you have to wait till august then we will still be able to give each other support and m2m as she as next tx too.


----------



## melHull (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

Im newish to this site, i'm from Hull and would love to have some chats with girls who are in a similar situation, at the moment i feel very isolated and confused and just need a ear xxx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Mel    We've all been there, but this is great place to help with those feelings. Everyone on here is fabulous so feel free to vent and we'll support you anyway we can   xx

Me and DP had a BIG chat tonight about IVF. We hadn't banked on being at tx stage until Jan next year, and with life being pretty tough for us over the last six months he's a little concerned that i'm strong enough emotionally to go through this now. I know he's looking after us, and wants to keep me focused on us getting through the other side of the tx rollercoaster together either way. I feel a bit better as i knew there was something going on in his head as he hadn't said anything about us going straight to IVF. Sometimes this just feels so cruel, other cpls don't have all this emotional crap when they decide they want a baby, they just hump a bit and hey presto, a baby. Whereas we have all this stress, upset, hurt and endless tear inducing heavy conversations. Sorry for the rant 

 to everyone xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

welcome mel we are all very friendly and a lot of use are at different stage's of tx or just had are due to have there babys from successful tx hun so please feel to ask any question as you wish also there are a few of use have become friends though ******** too.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning all!

Another lovely day and i'm not working, yay! Seem to have been working loads recently because my boss has been on holiday so i've been doing extra and i've been missing all the nice weather.

Poppet - thanks for the congratulations! I really feel for you in this heat it must be awful! Fingers crossed little piglet puts in a surprise early appearance! Do you have names chosen? We've started 'discussing' but it could be tricky but we're not agreeing on any! I bet you're dying to know what you're having now. I was impatient to find out and i'm only 16 weeks pg lol   

Mel - welcome to the board. We are all lovely here and have all in or have been in a similar situation to you at some point. Come and have a chat with us. I know how hard it is when you feel alone and have no-one to talk to. You will feel a lot better if you get your feelings out in the open on here and we will hopefully be able to give you some support, advice and understanding   

Kerry - brilliant news on the scan date! Not too long to wait at all!

Winki - its good that you and DH have had a chat. I know its rubbish to have to go through all this in order to have a baby but what's the alternative? DH is probably right that you do have to make sure you are feeling strong enough to go through IVF. I questioned for a long time before we went for treatment whether i could do it and when we decided to go for it i found it very hard to accept that we were having fertility treatment but as you know we got through it. It is far from easy, the 2ww particularly will send the most sane of people   BUT if you are prepared and stick together you will get through it. Sending you big   

Big waves and cuddles to everyone else and all the little babies.

xx


----------



## melHull (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks girls your lovely commens mean the world.

I have been having various checks at the Endocrinology department for the last year, its turns out I'm not ovulating every month (I'm still hoping that test is wrong as it was taken at day 22 not 21).
I originally had extremely high FSH and LH levels at around 68 and 35, they have since come down however they are still high.

My partners had the all clear, we have just been to my doctors this week who has told me they will not fund any fertility treatment for me as my partner has an 8 year old child (she does not live with us and my partner is only allowed to see her for 3 days every 2 weeks), we meet all the criteria apart from that one, its come as a huge blow that we are not getting any help.

My doctor actually said to my partner if your daughters life ends then we may reevaluate the situation - can you believe that.

When said to his i feel i am been discriminated against for falling in love with a man who has a child his response was you should thank the lord you have been bless with a stepdaughter (were not married) and had that experience, i replied it does not stop the longing to have your own child, i don't have any parental responsibilities over my SD i don't understand how they can pull away my dream of becoming a mum for been in love with a man who has a child.

I feel so isolated, the doctors talk to me as if i have a medical degree and understand all the terminology, its all so confusing etc.

My doctor does not know i am with the endocrinologist as my nurse originally referred me, when i was last there i saw on my notes that they will give me clomid so i have some hope there.

So sorry to go on and on, its jut a release to find a forum with lots of great hull girls on to have a chat xxx

Thank you all again


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mel our stituation is a little different to yours but i feel that the test will be correct as i also dont ovulate at all, and dh as low sperm count, we have been together for many years but married for 5yrs, so neither of use have children, it is silly i know  but thats the way it works hun,


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

wow its been quite on here again today hope you are all well


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies,

just popping in to say hello & welcome to Mel.

Mel, my situation is a little different to yours but still as frustrating... I have a 15yr old DD from a previous relationship & my DP doesn't have any children but like you we fit all the criteria for funding other than the fact I have a child already. It is so annoying because the fertility problem is mine & not DP's. I was also told while my DD was alive we wouldn't get funding! what a disgusting thing to be told! to be honest it really    me off that we can't get funding. We have paid for 2 egg share cycles already (because we couldn't afford to pay for a cycle for just ourselves) which both failed & now I'm told for me to stand a chance of a BFP we should do a cycle for ourselves, like we just have £4000+ in the bank!!!!!    I understand your frustration, I really do xxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good morning i hope everyone is well and the babies are all still doing well girls   

i hope you all have nice things planned for the weekend while the weather holds out anyway.

i am planning to cut the grass this morning while dh is at work then i will hang my washing out on the line then when dh comes home i will wash again, i got some lenor infusion fabric conditioner and it seems dh could be allergic to it he had a servear allergic reaction to it and the foreskin of his P**is was very swollen, started thursday night and yesterday we had him to drs and he gave him antihistamin tablets and a fungel cream to rub on it, swelling has gone down lots, mum had bought some as well an she cant use it either so we think there could be something in it thats too strong for them.


----------



## melHull (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning everyone, how are you all today??

Zarah thank you for your comments...are you sure we dont share the same doctor lol.

Your situation is very similar, Im sure me and you will be mummys one day, no matter how long it takes lots of   xx


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello everyone and big welcolme to melhull.

Sorry I've been AWOL but my life is so busy right now which in a way is a good thing as it's taking my mind off treatment and time has really flown.

I started stimming last Friday and went for my first scan on Wednesday this week which showed things were not going to plan. I had not really responded to the drugs and only had 2 usable folicles 11mm and 12 mm respectivly. Plus 4 smaller ones all at less than 10. They increased my drugs and warned me that if things hadn't improved by Friday they would be considering abandoning the cycle, I was really upset and scared but Fridays scan showed a much better picture on the higher dosage of menopur. I had 12 folicles 18, 17, 16, 16, 15, 14 mm and 6 all at 10 mm dawn was really pleased and  kept me on the higher dose over this weekend, I'm back at scan Monday and then egg collection is planned for Wednesday she thinks.

Sorry for the me post but thought I'd update u all 

Mani xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mani, i had the same problem as you i did'nt respond well and only got 3 eggs at ec i was on full dose of stimming from day 5 using the drugs i started on five powder to on of liquid then it went to 6 powder and 2 liqiud in 2 jabs 3 to 1. but still responce was poor, i only got 2 embies for transfer.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello ladies 

Sorry I've not been posting lately but I haven't really felt up to it. I've needed to take a bit of a break from posting on FF and instead concentrating on other stuff, which has really helped. I've still been reading though.

Congratulations *Kerry* on your  ! I am really happy for you and I bet you've got more than one in there.  When is your first scan?

*Manimoo* - Fab news that your EC is next week and that the higher dose of stimms helped you. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. 

*Mel* - Welcome to the Hull Clinic thread.  It's good to have you here. You will definitely be a Mummy one day, as will we all, it'll just take us a bit of effort! We're all here to support you in whatever treatment you end up having. 

*Poppet* - Can't believe Piglet is due so soon. 

*Willywinki* - Sorry you've been feeling so down about everything. It's good that you and DP have had a chat about stuff - it's so important to keep talking about your feelings throughout something as challenging as this. Keeping my fingers crossed that you can come to a decision about when to proceed. 

*Did* - Hope you're enjoying your lovely babies and being a Mum of three - wow, bet it's wonderful having all of your lovely little ones home now.  
*Vicky* - Two little boys, how wonderful.   You must be thrilled!

*Mins* - Hope that gorgeous Super Peanut of yours is doing really well. 

*Isobel*, *Zarah*, *Caz*, *Charlie*, and anyone I've missed... big hugs to you. I hope you're all well. 

I might not be on here as much as I used to be, as I'm not really finding it that easy at the moment to think too much about treatment, but it's getting easier as time goes by. I've really enjoyed the past couple of weeks of just chilling out with DP, enjoying the nice weather, and doing some therapeutic stuff like gardening and getting things sorted in the house.

I spoke to Dawn earlier in the week and they've had the audit re: my failed cycle. They said the next step is definitely FET with our 4 frosties, and we have until Christmas to use them (due to using donor sperm they can only store our frosties for 6 months, even though we've paid £600 for 3 years' storage  ) but luckily we want to proceed as soon as possible. I'm due my next AF at the end of the month and I'm allowed to start a FET cycle with that AF, so will be having TX in August/September. I'm not thinking too much about it now as last time I obsessed about it, so this time I'm trying to take a more laid back approach.

Love to you all.


----------



## melHull (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you M2M, sorry to hear your not feeling too good lately, keep those positive feelings flowing I know how hard it is and how hard it can be to come on FF but were all here for you through thick and thin big     

xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mani fingers crossed for a good result at your scan 2morrow hun plenty of


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

sorry ive been awol to needed some time from obsessing about how i was feeling i had to go for an emergency scan today as i feel like all my sympton have gone, denise saw 1 sac but was to early to see anything else she said it measured right and my lining was good and that i had 4 big cysts on my overies that where good they where feeding the pregnancy so i have to go back nx monday to check for baby and heartbeat.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I have everything crossed for you Kerry that there's a lovely strong heartbeat when Monday comes around.     I'm sure 5 weeks and 5 days is too early to see anything more than that so it sounds like the scan went well. Thinking of you - it must be so stressful.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

kerry     i am sure everything will be o.k next week.


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Kerry I'm sorry you've had to go for a early scan but I'm sure that everything will be fine next week, I'm sure things like this are psychological cause we wait so long and try so hard to get pregnant that when it happens we just worry far too much and don't believe that it is possible for everything to be ok. Anyway I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

I've been for my final scan today and have 13 follies, the largest at 21mm and the majority around 19-16 with two a little smaller at 12 and 13mm. Egg collection is planned for 8.45 Wednesday and I've just had the pleasure of sealing the sharps bin after doing the pregnyl injection. I also start on the vaginal pesseries tonight which will be interesting!!!!

Wish me luck everyone I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey everyone,    

Mani – Great to hear from, and don’t apologies for the me post, we all need them at times and you’ve a lot on. Sorry you had the stress of under reacting, but great news that you’ve got some goog follies after they upped the dose. How did you get on with the pressaries last night?! Sending massive amounts of       for EC tomorrow morning        

Kerry ~ Oh hun, sorry for your scare, but brilliant that you got to see the little fella in there safe and sound. Take it easy and don’t be doing too much. Sending lots of     for your scan next week    

Vicky ~ Thanks for your support re. tx. Glad you finally got to enjoy the lovely weather        

Poppet ~ How are you hun? Any signs of Piglet arriving?!      Mel ~ I know the criteria really sucks at times. Are you able to fund private tx?    

Zarah ~ Hi hun, how are doing?        

Caz ~ Poor DH, hope his allergic reaction down gone down!!!!!!!!        

M2M ~ Good to hear that you and DP have been spending lots of time together doing nice things, the weather has been lovely for doing gardening and days out. Glad your feeling a bit more positive about the FET, and you still have lot’s of time to relax and enjoy life together before having to get into tx again    Keep         Isobel, Did, Mins, Charlie and anyone else I missed        What with lovely weather I didn’t get on FF this weekend, and work have been slapping our wrists about internet usage at work, so am having to sneak on FF when no one is around.      

Me and DP are going ahead with tx.  I wasn’t going to say anything on here but I feel I want to now as this is a big part of what is going on with me at the moment. In March I reported being sexually abused as a child by a relative, following my brother telling me he had been. Following this a further 6 victims have come forward in the family and the 2 people involved have been charged in the last 2 weeks. DP was really worried that I wasn’t in the right place mentally and emotionally to be taking on tx, he’s know’s what i’m like for trying to tackle too much at once. I’m doing much better now than I was a while back, and want to concentrate on us and our future, so we arn’t going to delay. Rang clinic yesterday and after a bit of a palaver, found out that the apt still hasn’t been made. Dawn is chasing it up so we should hear something soon

xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi ladies   

Kerry-    for next Monday hun xxx

M2M- I'd be a bit peed off about paying all that for storage only up to Xmas    Hope your doing ok, Im always thinking of you xx

Willi- Oh hun, you are going through some rubbish aren't you    Have you had any counselling? The unit can always arrange it for you if you think it might help. I have a friend at work who went through a similar situation, its just awful. Take care lovely xxx

Mani-good luck for Wednesday, hope everything goes well xxx

Caz-    Not long for you now xx

Zarah- Hope everything is ok with you, if I get chance before I go away Ill pm you as I could do with a chat xx  

Mins- Love the new pic of the little fella   

Poppet- Hope your hanging on in there   

Did- How you all getting on?   

Vicky- How you doing? Hope everthing is ok. I totally forgot you know that my aunt has identical boy twins who are 11 and they came at 38w and one weighed just under 7lb and the other over 8lb   xxx

Mel- Glad you found us   

Well Im  off away on Thursday morning so may not get on again as I have loads to do but I wish you all lots of love and    for whatever stage your at. I look forward to catching up with you all when I get back.

Take care xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel have a good holiday and we look forward to hearing all about it when you get back hun   

mani sending you lots of                     for ec in the morning you will be fine though hun, make the most of have your dp look after you for the day. 

willi thank you for asking he was so scared on thursday night when it first happened he made me ring nhs direct for him. swelling has gone complete now but i can tell you i dont think i will be using that fabric conditioner again.


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

CAZ it's a nice idea that hubby will look after me tomorrow but he has to go to work at 12pm. I'll be fine as long as I have food, drink, laptop and the remote.

I'm feeling a little nervous now I just keep thinking that they are actually gonna mix a little bit of me and a little bit of hubby together tommorrow, that's the furthest we've ever got and I just find it a bit sureal.

Anyway here's to lots of juicy eggies            

Mani xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

as long as you know you will be told not to do anything what so ever and that somebody is ment to be with you all day.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

just popping in to say hello.. I know I'm not posting much lately but I am reading.    xx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Mani ~ Wishing you and DP lots of luck for EC today, will have everything crossed and       for lots of lovely jubbly eggs


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey everyone I'm back from EC, just a short post cause still bit puddled and dizzy but we got 10 follicles that gave us 10 little eggies. A full house as Denise put it.

Thanks for all your kind wishes and comments and please all keep your fingers crossed a little longer that they all fertilise and I get enough to go to day 5 transfer.

Mani xx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Mani ~       10, that's great, well done you. Have been on tenterhooks all  morning waiting to hear how you got on. Sending lots of       and      for lots of super duper embryo's.


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

NEW HOME LADIES!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=241059.new#new

HAPPY CHATTING!


----------

